# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Pääkaupunkiseudun kanssa vertailukelpoiset kaupungit

## Teme444

> Just näin! "näin Espoossa" ja "muussa maailmassa" on tätä ikiaikaista ja aina vaan jatkuvaa suomalaista harrastelijakeskustelua ja jankkaamista. ["Espoon" tilalle voidaan myös vaihtaa Helsinki]
> 
> Lääkkeeksi käy matkailu ulkomailla, ja en nyt tarkoita tyypillistä suomalaista löhölomailua aurinkorannikoilla, vaan kohteiksi otetaan samankokoisia kaupunkialueita, ei siis mitään Pariiseja ja Lontoita. Viettäkää nyt aluksi vaikka viikko Ludwigshafen-Mannheim-Heidelberg -alueella,


Antaisi paljon uskottavuutta, jos mainittu kaupunki alue olisi saman kokoinen kuin verrattu PK-seutu. Mainitulla alueella on asukkaita about 600 000 ja PK-Seudulla noin puolet enemmän. Alueilla on myös paljon muitakin eroavaisuuksia.

----------


## Compact

> Antaisi paljon uskottavuutta, jos mainittu kaupunkialue olisi saman kokoinen kuin verrattu PK-seutu. Mainitulla alueella on asukkaita about 600 000 ja PK-Seudulla noin puolet enemmän. Alueilla on myös paljon muitakin eroavaisuuksia.


Vertasin tilannetta siihen, että täällä on toisinaan verrattu Helsingin PKS-alueen surkeutta Pariisiin (12 000 000 as) tai Lontooseen (7 400 000 as). Parempi vertailukohde on edelleenkin mielestäni aiemmin mainitsemani kaupunkikolmikko, jolla on vähemmän eroavaisuuksia meihin kuin mitä on noilla metro-poleilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertasin tilannetta siihen, että täällä on toisinaan verrattu Helsingin PKS-alueen surkeutta Pariisiin (12 000 000 as) tai Lontooseen (7 400 000 as). Parempi vertailukohde on edelleenkin mielestäni aiemmin mainitsemani kaupunkikolmikko, jolla on vähemmän eroavaisuuksia meihin kuin mitä on noilla metro-poleilla.


Mutta jos haluaa verrata 1,2 miljoonan Helsingin seutua 5-10 kertaa isompiin alueisiin, niin voi verrata myös Ruhrin alueeseen. Siellä on vain 6 miljoonaa asukasta eikä tarvita yhtään metroa. Siitä naapurista löytyy myös Köln-Bonn-akseli, Köln 1,1 miljoonaa ja talousalue 2,1 miljoonaa.

Ja mitä tulee Pariisiin ja Lontooseen, molemmat rakentavat ja ovat rakentaneet sekä suunnittelevat rakentavansa lisää raitioteitä - miljoonista asukkaistaan huolimatta, tai niiden vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mutta puolen miljoonan asukkaan Nürnbergissä (500,132, 06/05/2008) on tällä hetkellä kaksi metrolinjaa, joita ollaan automatisoimassa. Kolmas metrolinja on rakenteilla. Itseasiassa syyt sikäkäisen metron automatisointiin sekä sen koko prosessi luettuna kuullostaa hyvinkin tutulta (meillä ei toki ole vielä käyty läpi itse hankinta-, asennus- sekä käyttöönottoprosesseja). U-Bahnin tukena Nürnbergissä on S-Bahn sekä toimivat raitiotiet.

Nürnberg ja Helsinki ovat muuten pinta-alaltaankin lähes yhteneväisiä: 186.38 km² vs. 187.1 km. Väestöntiheydeltään Helsinki (3,060/km²) vie jonkilaisen voiton (2,683 /km²) Nürnbergin vastaavasta. 

Ylipäätään Nürnbergin U-Bahn, kuten myös läheisen sisarensa eli Münchenin laajempi U-Bahn-järjestelmä, muistuttavat kovin Helsingin vastaavaa; kaikki kolme ovatkin 1960-70-lukuina synnytettyjä raskasmetrojärjestelmiä.

(kaikki lähteet ovat varsin mainiosta Wikipediasta)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta puolen miljoonan asukkaan Nürnbergissä (500,132, 06/05/2008)...


Maailmalta löytyy kaikenlaisia yksittäistapauksia esimerkeiksi vaikka mistä. Se, että joku jossain tekee jotain, ei tarkoita, että niin kannattaisi tehdä muualla tai edes siellä, mistä esimerkki löytyy.

Jos haluaa esimerkkejä, niin vakavimmin otettavia ovat tietenkin sellaiset esimerkit, joita löytyy useita. Ja Euroopassa löytyy eniten raitioteitä, kovin vähän metroja. Linkkaan tähän näkyviin jälleen kerran kuvion Euroopan nykyisin käytössä olevan raideliikenteen aloituksista.



Minusta Nürnberg on kohtalaisen hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä ei olisi pitänyt tehdä - kuten joillekin muille on Helsinki. Keskustan pääkadulle saatiin tunnelilla lisää autokaistoja, mutta jos edes olisi lähdetty Stadtbahnin linjalle, elämä olisi nyt paljon helpompaa - ja halvempaa.

Kuljettajattomuus (joka on eri asia kuin automaattinen kulunvalvonta) on imagoasia, jolla pyritään ehkä samaan kuin meillä: saadaan näyttämään kallis eristetty metro jotenkin paremmalta ja perustellulta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Linkkaan tähän näkyviin jälleen kerran kuvion Euroopan nykyisin käytössä olevan raideliikenteen aloituksista.



Tuo kuvio on huuhaata. Euroopassa on metrolinjoja paljon enemmän kuin kolmekymmentä.

On hyvin epämoraalista esittää jatkuvasti tuota kuviota, jossa yksittäiset ratikanpätkät ja kokonaiset metrojärjestelmät on laskettu samanarvoisiksi. 

Asiantuntijana itseään pitävällä henkilöllä uskoisi olevan edes hiukan itsekritiikkiä, millaisia huuhaatilastoja esittää mielipiteidensä tueksi. Vaikka eihän fanaatikolla ole esitetyn materiaalin informaatioarvolla väliä, kunhan se vaan tukee omaa näkemystä.

----------


## jaywarp

noh, miten olisi vertailukohdaksi lissabon?

Populaatio 564,477

4 metrolinjaa 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisbon_Metro
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:E...tano_de_Lisboa
5 raitiolinjaa 
http://www.personal.u-net.com/~luso/listrams.htm

näyttäisi lähteneen samalle tielle Helsingin kanssa purkamaan raitioteitä sekä rakentamaan metroa?

----------


## petteri

> Mutta jos haluaa verrata 1,2 miljoonan Helsingin seutua 5-10 kertaa isompiin alueisiin, niin voi verrata myös Ruhrin alueeseen. Siellä on vain 6 miljoonaa asukasta eikä tarvita yhtään metroa.



Ruhrin alueella Kölnissä, Dusseldorfissa, Duisburgissa, Essenissä ja Gelsenkirchenissä on U stadtbahn. Ja laaja S-bahn verkko.

Vaikka sen määrittely, mikä on metro on aika vaikeaa. Minä lähtisin siitä, että metro on keskusta-alueella maan alla kulkeva juna, jonka asemaväli on alle 2 km, ja joka kulkee eristettynä muusta liikenteestä. Tasoristeyksiä ja tasoasemia voi olla, mutta varsinaisesti kadulla muun liikenteen joukossa metro ei liiku.

Raitiovaunu on minusta määriteltävissä kevytrakenteiseksi ja pienikokoiseksi junaksi, joka liikkuu ainakin joillain alueilla katuverkossa ja jonka pysäkit ovat pääosin kevytrakenteisia.

----------


## vristo

> näyttäisi lähteneen samalle tielle Helsingin kanssa purkamaan raitioteitä sekä rakentamaan metroa?


Ei kai Helsingissä nyt kuitenkaan pureta raitioteitä, päinvastoin. Niiden roolia kasvatetaan siinä missä metron ja lähijunankin. Raitiotieden laajennuksista on jo monesti puhuttu täällä ja on ne kyllä kiistatta ihan kovaa luokkaa: linja 9, Jätkäsaari, Sompasaari, Kalasatama, Laajasalo, Raide-Jokeri. Monessako europpalaisessa kaupungissa tiedätte tuollaisia laajennuksia olevan suunnitteilla?

Saksasta vielä:

Toki Münchenissä toimii U-Bahnin rinnalla todella laaja S-Bahn-verkko, joka kattaa sen, mitä metro ei. Ja yhtä lailla kulkee maanalaisena ydinkeskustan halki. Sikäli Münchenin vertaaminen Helsinkiin ei onnistu. Nürnberg on lähempänä, mutta johtuen Saksan todella kattava ja hyvä rautatieverkko yleensä on lähtökohta tietysti kaikintavoin parempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruhrin alueella Kölnissä, Dusseldorfissa, Duisburgissa, Essenissä ja Gelsenkirchenissä on U stadtbahn. 
> 
> Vaikka sen määrittely, mikä on metro on aika vaikeaa. Minä lähtisin siitä, että metro on keskusta-alueella maan alla kulkeva juna, jonka asemaväli on alle 2 km, ja joka kulkee eristettynä muusta liikenteestä. Tasoristeyksiä ja tasoasemia voi olla, mutta kadulla metro ei liiku.


Nämä Ruhr-alueen osittain maanalaiset radat kuuluvat kategoriaan esimetrot (punaisella Anteron kaaviossa).

On vähän kyseenalaista käyttää sitä termiä joukkoliikennepoliittisessa keskustelussa. Teknisesssä mielessä on OK että nuo aikoinaan tunneleihin jopa isolla panostuksella rakennetut pikaraitiotieverkostot kutsutaan esimetroiksi, mutta kukaan maallikko tai harva politikkokaan ymmärtää mitä ne ovat.

Nykyisin "metrolla" tarkoitettaneen maailmanlaajuisesti pääosin muusta liikenteestä eristettyä kaupunkiraidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Tähän pääryhmään mahtunevat hyvinkin monet "esimetrot" sekä myös rautatielaitosten operoimat maanalaiset lähijunaradat. 

Mikä sitten "raitiotie" on? Sovittaisiinko että se teknisessä kielenkäytössä tarkoittaa kaduilla tai taajamissa muusta ympäristöstään eristämätöntä joukkoliikennerataa, joka ei ole rautatie. Laajemmassa merkityksessä "raitiotiellä" voi olla tunneleita ja jokunen tunneliasemakin, mutta tunneliverkko ei saa olla yhtenäinen. Karkeasti katsoen Göteborgin raitiotiet kuuluvat raitiotie-kategorian, mutta Rhein-Ruhrin, Frankfurtin ja Stuttgartin maanalaiset radat kuuluvat metro-kategoriaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Ruhrin alueella Kölnissä, Dusseldorfissa, Duisburgissa, Essenissä ja Gelsenkirchenissä on U stadtbahn. 
> 
> Vaikka sen määrittely, mikä on metro on aika vaikeaa. Minä lähtisin siitä, että metro on keskusta-alueella maan alla kulkeva juna, jonka asemaväli on alle 2 km, ja joka kulkee eristettynä muusta liikenteestä. Tasoristeyksiä ja tasoasemia voi olla, mutta kadulla metro ei liiku.


Meinasin juuri kirjoittaa hieman samaa tekstiä.

Rhein-Ruhrin alueella on jokaisessa kaupungissa katuraitioteiden lisäksi, jotka nekin on vedetty moninpaikoin keskustassa maan alle, varsinaiset kaupunkiradat, joita voisi hyvällä syyllä luonnehtia ilmajohtovirrotteisiksi metrolinjoiksi. Ne ovat niitä esi-metroja, jotka oli tarkoitus joskus muuttaa täysmetroiksi, mutta jätettiin hieman kevyemmiksi kuitenkin. Mutta juuri nämä linjat on niitä täysin muusta liikenteestä eristettyjä kaupunkiratoja, Bochumin ja Hernen välinen U35 jopa lähes täysin maanalainen. Ja nämä radat ovat leveämmällä raidevälilläkin kuin varsinaiset raitiotiet (paitsi Duisburg ja Düsseldorf). Mutta toki niitä liikennöidään maanmainioilla Stadtbahn B-vaunuilla ja niiden niiden jälkeläisillä; nämä ovatkin metrojunia ja raitiotievaunuja yhtäaikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo kuvio on huuhaata. Euroopassa on metrolinjoja paljon enemmän kuin kolmekymmentä.


Ei ole huuhaata. Taisit väittää niin aiemminkin länsimetroketjussa, jonne linkkasin kuvion kaupungit.

Tuossa on lueteltu järjestelmät, ei yksittäisiä linjoja. Jos haluat luetella erillisiä metrolinjoja, niin sitten pitäisi luetella erilliset raitiolinjat myös. Mutta sittenkään asia ei muutu: raitioteitä ja raitiolinjoja on perustettu enemmän kuin metroja ja nimenomaan viime vuosikymmeninä.




> On hyvin epämoraalista esittää jatkuvasti tuota kuviota, jossa yksittäiset ratikanpätkät ja kokonaiset metrojärjestelmät on laskettu samanarvoisiksi.


Millähän sanalla pitäisi kuvata sitä, että keksit omia tulkintojasi, joista syytät minua?




> Asiantuntijana itseään pitävällä henkilöllä uskoisi olevan edes hiukan itsekritiikkiä, millaisia huuhaatilastoja esittää mielipiteidensä tueksi.


Sinullahan oli jo aiemminkin tilaisuus osoittaa tilastoni vääräksi, mutta et tehnyt sitä silloinkaan. Sen sijaan palaat perättömiin väitteisiin jälleen. Selitä nyt mikä on väärin, mutta se on tehtävä totuuteen perustuvin asiaperustein. Tiedän kyllä, että et pysty osoittamaan kuviota vääräksi, mutta voit edes yrittää sen sijaan että alat herjata. Voithan vaikka tehdä oman versiosi: Euroopassa avatut metro- ja raitiotielinjat. Muista kuitenkin esittää myös linjan määritelmä, jota sitten sovellat samalla tavoin sekä metroihin että raitioteihin.




> Vaikka eihän fanaatikolla ole esitetyn materiaalin informaatioarvolla väliä, kunhan se vaan tukee omaa näkemystä.


Voitko sen paremmin sanoa.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta toki niitä liikennöidään maanmainioilla Stadtbahn B-vaunuilla ja niiden niiden jälkeläisillä; nämä ovatkin metrojunia ja raitiotievaunuja yhtäaikaa.


Tässähän se dilemma tuleekin esille: mikä on se, joka kulkee tunnelissa, sillalla, eristetyllä radalla ja kadulla?

Kyllä kai varsin hyvä lähtökohta on, että metro määriteltäisiin täysin eristettynä systeeminä, jolla ei siis ole missään tasoristeyksiä. Kaikki muut olisivat sitten muuta kuin metroja. Mutta määrittely ei perustu kalustoon, vaan rataan. Mutta lakkaako silloin metro olemasta metro, jos metroradalle meneekin duoraitiovaunu, kuten esim. Amsterdamin linja 51?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sinullahan oli jo aiemminkin tilaisuus osoittaa tilastoni vääräksi, mutta et tehnyt sitä silloinkaan. Sen sijaan palaat perättömiin väitteisiin jälleen. Selitä nyt mikä on väärin, mutta se on tehtävä totuuteen perustuvin asiaperustein. Tiedän kyllä, että et pysty osoittamaan kuviota vääräksi, mutta voit edes yrittää sen sijaan että alat herjata.



Tilastosi on helppo osoittaa informaatioltaan arvottomaksi ja epämoraalisesti esitetyksi. Kuten on jo monta kertaa aikaisemmin todettu. 

Jokainen normaalijärkinen ihminen ymmärtää, että laskutapa, jossa vaikka Moskovan 12 metrolinjaa, joilla on 1,8 miljardia matkustajaa vuodessa ja Mulhousen ratikka, jossa yhdellä linjalla on 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa molemmat esitetään luvulla 1 antaa täysin järjettömiä tuloksia. 

Voihan sitä vaikka minkälaisia tilastoja esittää, jos ei ole itsekritiikkiä. Kuvion laskutapa on absurdi ja siksi sen antamat tulokset ovat roskaa. Tilastojen avulla voidaan esittää varsinaisia emävalheita silloin kun tilasto muodostetaan tarkoitushakuisesti. Tuon metrotilaston jatkuva tuominen esiin osoittaa hyvin huonoa arvostelukykyä.

Suunnilleen tuon metrotilaston informaatiotason väitteen saa myös aikaan kun vertaa vaikka Länsiväylän ruuhka-ajan liikennettä ajoneuvojen lukumäärän mukaan ja käyttää sitä auto- ja bussiliikenteen välisen merkittävyyden mittarina. Silloin saadaan autoliikenteen osuudeksi yli 95 % ja linja-autojen osuus on mitätön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä kai varsin hyvä lähtökohta on, että metro määriteltäisiin täysin eristettynä systeeminä, jolla ei siis ole missään tasoristeyksiä. Kaikki muut olisivat sitten muuta kuin metroja.


Teknisessä mielessä kaikki järjestelmät joissa ei ajeta raskailla metrojunilla eristetyllä radalla ovat "light-railia", mutta se ei ole kaupallinen termi.




> Mutta määrittely ei perustu kalustoon, vaan rataan. Mutta lakkaako silloin metro olemasta metro, jos metroradalle meneekin duoraitiovaunu, kuten esim. Amsterdamin linja 51?


Mun mielestäni sijaintikaupunki itse saa määritellä miksi se kutsuu järjestelmäänsä. Jos sen nimi on "Metro", "Underground", Subway", "U-Bahn", "Tunnelbana" niin se on metro, vaikka verkosto on osittain maanpäällien ja vaikka on tasoristeyksiä tai ajataan osittain raitiovaunuin. 

Niinkuin jo aiemmin kirjoitin niin mielestäni raja milloin lakkaa olemasta metro kulkee Göteborgin tai Tukholman Tvärbananin, kuten myös joidenkin Ranskan /Brittein saarten kaupunkien kehittyneissä uusissa raitioteissä. Niitä ei yleensä kutsutakaan metroksi vaan "Tram":iksi tms. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Rhein-Ruhrin alueella, kuten monilla muilla Saksan alueilla, on toki käytössä urbaanin raideliikenteen lisäksi melkoisen kattava S-Bahn-verkko sekä ICE-junien yhteydet kaupungeista toiseen. Kokemukseni mukaan toistakymmentävaunuiset ICE-rungot ovat varsinkin ruuhkareiteillä aivan täysiä ja paikkalippu onkin syytä olla, jos mielii istumaan. Kaikenkaikkiaan koko Saksan rataverkko, niin kaukoliikenteessä, paikallisliikenteessä kuin aivan urbaanissa kaupunkiympäristössä on kyllä kadehdittavan laaja.

Mutta niille, jotka eivät julkiseen kulkuneuvoon astu on tarjolla autobahn-verkko, jonka monilla osuuksilla ei ole kattonopeusrajoitusta ollenkaan. Nykyään autojen valmistajat kuitenkin rajoittavat tehokkaimpien autojensa nopeudet elektroonisesti 250 kilometriin tunnissa.

(lähteet wikipediasta)

Saksassa on siis tarjolla jokaiselle jotakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos halutaan hakea väestöltään Helsingin kanssa vertailukelpoisia kaupunkeja, on vastuutonta käyttää vain keskuskunnan väkilukua vertailuna. Kuntajaon perusteet ovat täysin erilaiset eri EU-maissa.

Seuraavista Wikipedian listoista saa paremman käsityksen kaupunkien kokovertailuista EU:ssa. 

Yhtenäiset kaupunkialueet EU:ssa

Metropolialueet EU:ssa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos halutaan hakea väestöltään Helsingin kanssa vertailukelpoisia kaupunkeja, on vastuutonta käyttää vain keskuskunnan väkilukua vertailuna. Kuntajaon perusteet ovat täysin erilaiset eri EU-maissa.
> 
> Seuraavista Wikipedian listoista saa paremman käsityksen kaupunkien kokovertailuista EU:ssa. 
> 
> Yhtenäiset kaupunkialueet EU:ssa
> 
> Metropolialueet EU:ssa


Mielestäni ylempi lista antaa vähän kummallisia tuloksia. Ei oikein niele väitettä että Prahan kaupunkialue olisi asukkailtaan pienempi kuin Helsingin.

Jos  kaukki Euroopan suurkaupunkialueet, myös EU:n ulkopuoliset, kiinnostaa, niin tässä vielä luettelo niistä:

Suurimmat metropolialueet koko Euroopassa

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Katsos vaan, Helsinki on Wikipedian mukaan toisena nopeimmin kasvavien yhtenäisten kaupunkialueiden listalla (EU-alueella).

----------


## teme

> Jokainen normaalijärkinen ihminen ymmärtää, että laskutapa, jossa vaikka Moskovan 12 metrolinjaa, joilla on 1,8 miljardia matkustajaa vuodessa ja Mulhousen ratikka, jossa yhdellä linjalla on 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa molemmat esitetään luvulla 1 antaa täysin järjettömiä tuloksia.


No joo, mutta miten sitten kuvataan vaikka Helsingin tynkämetro? Itse ainakin ymmärrän tuon kuvion lähinnä suuntaa antavana, kyllä sitä nyt voi tilaston lukijaltakin jotain odottaa.

Järkevä vertailu olisi seuraava: raskasraiteet, keskiraskaat ja kevyet, ja sitten niiden uusien linjojen matkustajamäärät, ja vielä erikseen suurkaupungeissa (+3 miljoonaa kaupunkiseudulla), miljoonakaupungeissa (+1) ja pienemmissä kaupungeissa.

----------


## teme

> Mielestäni ylempi lista antaa vähän kummallisia tuloksia. Ei oikein niele väitettä että Prahan kaupunkialue olisi asukkailtaan pienempi kuin Helsingin.


Samaa kokoluokkaa joka tapaukessa, toki Keski-Euroopassa nuo kaupungit ovat niin kylki kyljessä että on vaikea sanoa mistä yksi alkaa ja toinen päättyy.

----------


## teme

> Katsos vaan, Helsinki on Wikipedian mukaan toisena nopeimmin kasvavien yhtenäisten kaupunkialueiden listalla (EU-alueella).


Yleisesti ottaen maailmalla trendi on se että koviten kasvaa myös taloudellisesti 1 - 2 miljoonan kaupungit. Tuossa kokoluokassa kaupunki on jo niin iso työssäkäyntialue että se mahdollistaa työvoiman korkean erikoistumisasteen, mutta ei vielä niin iso että matkat venyisivät kohtuuttoman pitkiksi.

----------


## SD202

> noh, miten olisi vertailukohdaksi lissabon?
> 
> näyttäisi lähteneen samalle tielle Helsingin kanssa purkamaan raitioteitä sekä rakentamaan metroa?


Raitiotiet on tosiaan purettu suurimmaksi osaksi, mutta Lissabonissa raitioteiden rooli on tänä päivänä todella omaperäinen. Yhtä linjoista (linjaa 15) liikennöidään matalalattiavaunuilla. Loput linjat kulkevat niin mäkisessä ja mutkaisessa maastossa, ettei matalalattiavaunuilla olisi sinne mitään asiaa. Niinpä muita kuin linjaa 15 liikennöidään kaksiakselisilla, todella vanhoilla vaunuilla. Omien kokemusten mukaan jopa yli puolet noiden kaksiakselisten vaunujen liikennöimien linjojen matkustajista on turisteja. No, kaipa noilla linjoilla kulkee Lissabonin asukkaitakin.

En ole muuten missään muussa kaupungissa kuin Lissabonissa nähnyt myytävän turistirihkaman seassa niin paljon raitiotieaiheista materiaalia.

Muuten Lissabonin kaupunki on todella ruuhkainen, mutta metro kulkee täsmällisesti eikä sen kyydissä ruuhkat haittaa. Jos vain tottuu tungokseen ruuhka-aikoina. :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tilastosi on helppo osoittaa informaatioltaan arvottomaksi ja epämoraalisesti esitetyksi. Kuten on jo monta kertaa aikaisemmin todettu.


Sinä olet todennut? 




> Jokainen normaalijärkinen ihminen ymmärtää, että laskutapa, jossa vaikka Moskovan 12 metrolinjaa, joilla on 1,8 miljardia matkustajaa vuodessa ja Mulhousen ratikka, jossa yhdellä linjalla on 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa molemmat esitetään luvulla 1 antaa täysin järjettömiä tuloksia.


Esitä mielestäsi oikea tapa verrata kaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmien valintoja!

Tässä ketjussahan on aiheena pohtia sitä, mikä on vertailukelpoista Helsingin seudun kanssa. Esimerkkisi osoittaa, että et ymmärrä vertailukelpoisuuden käsitettä, kun vertaat Moskovaa ja Mulhousea. Pitäisikö mielestäsi Mulhousessa olla 12 metrolinjaa vai Moskovassa ainoastaan yksi raitiolinja? Kumpi on kummalle vertailukelpoinen esimerkki?

Tästä asetelmastahan on tämäkin keskustelu alkanut: Monet väittävät, että Helsingissä pitää olla metro siksi, kun sellainen on Lontoossa, New Yorkissa, Pariisissa tai vaikka Moskovassa. Mihin tällainen väite perustuu?




> Voihan sitä vaikka minkälaisia tilastoja esittää, jos ei ole itsekritiikkiä. Kuvion laskutapa on absurdi ja siksi sen antamat tulokset ovat roskaa.


Eivät ole millään tavoin roskaa, vaikka et haluakaan hyväksyä omien mielipiteittesi vastaista totuutta. Tuo on vain yksi tapa tilastoida hallinnollisten yksikköjen tekemiä päätöksiä joukkoliikennejärjestelmistä. Se osoittaa, että ylivoimainen enemmistö eurooppalaisista joukkoliikenteestä vastuussa olevista hallintoelimistä on päätynyt perustamaan raitiotien ja pieni vähemmistö metron. Kullakin hallintoelimellä on tietenkin syynsä päätöksiinsä, niihin ei tilastossa ole olettu kantaa.




> Suunnilleen tuon metrotilaston informaatiotason väitteen saa myös aikaan kun vertaa vaikka Länsiväylän ruuhka-ajan liikennettä ajoneuvojen lukumäärän mukaan ja käyttää sitä auto- ja bussiliikenteen välisen merkittävyyden mittarina. Silloin saadaan autoliikenteen osuudeksi yli 95 % ja linja-autojen osuus on mitätön.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Linja-autojen osuus on mitätön Länsiväylän ajoneuvoliikenteestä - mutta huomattavasti merkittävämpi Länsiväylän välittämälle henkilömäärälle. Linja-autoilla ei ole suurta merkitystä tien kuormitukselle, vaikka sillä on suuri merkitys henkilövälityskyvylle. Onko tämän asian ymmärtäminen mielestäsi arvotonta tai peräti epämoraalista?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eivät ole millään tavoin roskaa, vaikka et haluakaan hyväksyä omien mielipiteittesi vastaista totuutta.



Kun joku henkilö ei ymmärrä, miten valtava systemaattinen virhe sisältyy esitystapaan, jossa Moskovan 12 metrolinjaa, joilla on 1,8 miljardia matkustajaa vuodessa ja Mulhousen ratikka, jossa yhdellä linjalla on 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa molemmat esitetään luvulla 1 ja vielä tilastoidaan ensimmäisen linjan liikenteen aloittamisvuodelle, en voi kuin ottaa osaa. 

Antero Alun "totuus" on hyvin luova käsite. Siitä oppii aina jotain uutta.

----------


## late-

> Kun joku henkilö ei ymmärrä, miten valtava systemaattinen virhe sisältyy esitystapaan, jossa Moskovan 12 metrolinjaa, joilla on 1,8 miljardia matkustajaa vuodessa ja Mulhousen ratikka, jossa yhdellä linjalla on 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa molemmat esitetään luvulla 1 ja vielä tilastoidaan ensimmäisen linjan liikenteen aloittamisvuodelle, en voi kuin ottaa osaa.


Tämä nyt riippuu kokonaan siitä mitä luvuilla haetaan. Antero pyrkii esittämään kaupunkien valintoja ja silloin kaupunki on aina vain yksi. Esimerkkisi eri kokoisista kaupungeista oikeastaan havainnollistaa tätä hyvin: Kaksi eri kokoista kaupunkia ovat valinneet itselleen sopivan kulkumuodon mm. kokonsa perusteella.

Tietysti on myös muita mittoja, mutta ei tätä voi täysin merkityksettömänä pitää. Mittari kertoo, että Euroopassa on rajallinen määrä sellaisia kaupunkeja, jotka ovat päätyneet metroon. Syy voi olla hyvinkin siinä, että tarpeeksi suuria kaupunkeja ei riitä ja silloin tieto on relevantti: Meillä keskustelussa usein vedotaan siihen, että Helsingin kokoisella seudulla sopii jo olla metro ja koko on itsessään jokin perustelu asialle.

Kiinnostavaa voisi olla luokitella kaupungit koon mukaan ja katsoa moniko on päätynyt metroon ja moniko raitiotiehen. Varsinkin, jos mukaan saataisiin aikaulottuvuus. Tällaisessa monimutkaisessa esityksessä joudutaan toisaalta nopeasti ottamaan kantaa myös yksityiskohtiin, kuten kunkin raitiotien rooliin: museoliikennettä vai varsinaista joukkoliikennettä?

Sinä taas haluaisit ilmeisesti kuvaajat, joissa esitettäisiin järjestelmien matkustajamäärät. Sellaisenkin voisi tehdä, mutta kaupunkien keskinäistä vertailua se tosiaan haittaisi juuri sanomastasi syystä: Moskovan miljardiluokan matkustajamäärillä ei ole mitään relevanssia muun kokoisten kaupunkien valintojen suhteen. Moskovan metron merkitys Moskovan kaupunkialueen kannalta ei ole matkustajamäärien suhteessa suurempi kuin Mulhousen raitiotien merkitys Mulhousen kaupunkialueelle. 

Lopuks: Onko Mulhousessa tosiaan vain yksi linja 1,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa vodessa? Eikö siellä pitäisi olla kaksi linjaa ja matkustajamääräksikin kuvittelisin jotain kertaluokkaa suurempaa.

----------


## jaywarp

Mielestäni erinomainen benchmarking-kohde Helsingin seudulle olisi Dublinin seutu.

Dublin City: 505,739
Dublin Urban Area: 1,045,769

Helsinki
- City 	569,892
- Urban 1 021 851

Molemmat ovat viiden euroopan nopeimmin kasvavan kaupunkiseudun listalla.

Dublinissa on rakennettu viimevuosina kaksi mielestäni pikaraitiotieksi laskettavaa linjaa (Luas), ja nyt on suunniteilla kaksi metron nimellä kulkevaa linjaa sekä paikallisjunien pistämistä yhdystunneliin keskustan ali. 

Metroksi kutsuttavista linjoista toinen (Metro West) on ilmeisesti suunnitteilla Luas typpiseksi pikaraitiotieksi mutta Metro North on suunniteltu junilla, pääasiassa maan alla, ajettavaksi "raskas" metroksi. Tosin kummankin raideleveys (1435) on suunniteltu samaksi kuin luasilla ja eri kuin Dart paikallisjunan (1600) 

http://www.railway-technology.com/pr.../dublin-metro/
http://www.irishrail.ie/projects/dart_underground.asp

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietysti on myös muita mittoja, mutta ei tätä voi täysin merkityksettömänä pitää. Mittari kertoo, että Euroopassa on rajallinen määrä sellaisia kaupunkeja, jotka ovat päätyneet metroon. Syy voi olla hyvinkin siinä, että tarpeeksi suuria kaupunkeja ei riitä ja silloin tieto on relevantti: Meillä keskustelussa usein vedotaan siihen, että Helsingin kokoisella seudulla sopii jo olla metro ja koko on itsessään jokin perustelu asialle.
> 
> Kiinnostavaa voisi olla luokitella kaupungit koon mukaan ja katsoa moniko on päätynyt metroon ja moniko raitiotiehen. Varsinkin, jos mukaan saataisiin aikaulottuvuus. Tällaisessa monimutkaisessa esityksessä joudutaan toisaalta nopeasti ottamaan kantaa myös yksityiskohtiin, kuten kunkin raitiotien rooliin: museoliikennettä vai varsinaista joukkoliikennettä?


Täytyy muistaa että on myös hyvin isoja kaupunkeja Euroopassakin joilla ei ole kumpaakaan, ei raitiotietä eikä metroa. Niissä saattaa sitten rautatielähiliikennettä eskaupunkeihin, mutta ei varsinaista kaupungin liikennelaitoksen toimesta hoidettua raidejoukkoliikennettä. 

Jotta voi verrata miten jokin liikennejärjestelmä sopii johonkin kaupunkiin,niin siihen vaikutaa asukasluvun lisäksi mm maantieteelliset seikat, miten väestö on levittäytynyt kaupungissa ja ympäröivällä seudulla, millainen on autoilun asema kyseisessä yhteiskunnassa, mikä on yleinen elintaso ja taloudellinen tilanne, mikä on elinkeinorakenne jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Täytyy muistaa että on myös hyvin isoja kaupunkeja Euroopassakin joilla ei ole kumpaakaan, ei raitiotietä eikä metroa.


Tällaisia kaupunkeja olisi ihan terveellistä listata tähän.

On kuitenkin syytä huomata, että esimerkiksi pohjoismaissa käytännössä kaikilla yli 500 000 asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla on raitiotietä tai metroa, ja useimmille yli 200 000 asukkaan seuduille suunnitellaan parhaillaan pikaraitiotietä (Bergen, Stavanger, Århus, Odense, Malmö, Linköping, Lund, Helsingborg, Tampere ja Turku).

Paikallisjunien merkitys seudun rakenteelle vaihtelee. Skånessa ei ole raitioteitä tai metroa, mutta koko maakunnassa junilla on suurehko merkitys. Liverpoolissa ei ole metroa, mutta paikallisjunien merkitys on varsin suuri.

En nyt lähde tekemään listaa yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta lähtekää vain - esim. suurimmasta alkaen - listaamaan Euroopan kaupunkeja, joissa ei ole metroa tai raitiotietä, ja mielellään samalla toteamaan, onko kaupungeissa kuitenkin johdinautot tai merkittävä paikallisjunaverkko.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On kuitenkin syytä huomata, että esimerkiksi pohjoismaissa käytännössä kaikilla yli 500 000 asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla on raitiotietä tai metroa, ja useimmille yli 200 000 asukkaan seuduille suunnitellaan parhaillaan pikaraitiotietä (Bergen, Stavanger, Århus, Odense, Malmö, Linköping, Lund, Helsingborg, Tampere ja Turku).


Noista kaupungeista joihin on suunniteltu pikaraitioteitä ei olla jokaisessa päästy itse päätöksentekovaiheesen asti. Ei aikanaan Tampereella eikä Turussa. 




> Paikallisjunien merkitys seudun rakenteelle vaihtelee. Skånessa ei ole raitioteitä tai metroa, mutta koko maakunnassa junilla on suurehko merkitys.


Eikä siltayhteys Kööpenhaminaan sitä vähennä.




> En nyt lähde tekemään listaa yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta lähtekää vain - esim. suurimmasta alkaen - listaamaan Euroopan kaupunkeja, joissa ei ole metroa tai raitiotietä, ja mielellään samalla toteamaan, onko kaupungeissa kuitenkin johdinautot tai merkittävä paikallisjunaverkko.


Mun lähteeni ovat vain näppituntuma ja UrbanRail.net, joten voi olla että jonkun kaupungin raitiotiettömyys on kuviteltua, mutta tässä on joka tapauksessa minun listani kaupungeista joissa ei tällä hetkellä ole raitiotietä eikä metroa ja joiden mahdollisten raitiotien tai metron aloitushankkeista ei ole lopullisesti vielä päätetty:

Vilna (asukasluku n 600000, johdinauto)
Murmansk (johdinauto),
Liverpool (paikallisjuna), 
Arkangeli (raitiotie, mutta lakkautus lähes varmaa),
Kaunas (johdinauto),
Edinburg (saattaa olla tulossa raitiotie),
Leeds, York, (?)
Cardiff (?),
Gdansk (paikallisjuna),
Malmö +Lund + Helsingborg +Ystad (paikallisjuna),
Petroskoi (johdinauto),
Belfast (?),
Geneve (juna?),
Firenze (?),
Venetsia (vesiliikennettä),
Verona (?),
Kiel (?),
Cork (?),
Plymouth (?), Bristol (?),
Salzburg (johdinauto, paikallisjuna),
Uppsala, Sundsvall, Uumaja (bussi),
Tampere, Turku, Oulu (bussi),
Tartto, Narva (bussi),
Oxford, Cambridge (?)

Mitä piti vielä sanoa, niin moni noista kaupungeista on, vaikka kooltaan useimmat tyypillistä "metrokaupunkia" pienempiä, niin ovat joko valtion, osavaltion, provinssin tai vastaavan yksikön pääkaupunkeja, tai merkittäviä teollisuuden, kaupan, merenkulun tai tieteen keskuksia sijaintimaassaan tai maakunnassaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rainerin listaan ainakin seuraavaa korjausta:

Geneve ja Gdansk ovat perinteisiä ja tunnettuja raitiotiekaupunkeja.
Edinburghin raitiotie on päätetty ja toteutumassa.
Salzburgissa on pikaraitiotie, joskin se on nimellä "lokalbahn" ja kulkee vain rautatieasemalta maaseudulle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Largest urban areas in Europe - listalta kaupunkiseutuja, joissa ei ole metroa tai raitiotietä. Tässä siis Euroopan 77 suurimmasta kaupunkiseudusta ne, joilla ei ole metroa tai pikaraitiotietä. Muilla seuduilla voi olla niin, että metro tai pikaraitiotie on vain yhdessä pienessä osassa seutua, tai seutuun kuuluu merkittävä kaupunki, jolla ei ole metroa tai pikaraitiotietä. Esim. Liverpool ja Manchester ovat tässä listassa samaa seutua.

27. Alma (Aachen, Liège, Maastricht) 2,215,374 as, Aachen (258,208); Liege (187,086); Maastricht (120,175) 
31. West Yorkshire,  1,966,583 as, Leeds (448,000); Bradford (477,770); Wakefield (320,600)
54 Sevilla,  Espanja 1,336,625 as, Sevilla (704,414) (2006) 
64 Portsmouth-Southampton , UK 1,139,866 Portsmouth (196,400); Southampton (228,600) 
77 Palermo  Italia 1,000,820 as, Palermo (670,820) (2006) 

Listoilta ainakin Aachen, Leeds, Portsmouth-Southhampton suunnittelevat pikaraitiotietä ja Sevillassa ollaan toteuttamassa metro, valmistumisvuosi 2008.

Paikallisjunien merkitystä en osaa seuduittain arvioida.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mikon ja Rainerin kommentit ovat mielestäni hyviä.

Huomionarvoista mielestäni on lisäksi, että joissakin kaupungeissa olemassaolevan raideliikennejärjestelmän potentiaalista ei välttämättä oteta läheskään kaikkia "mehuja" irti. Tallinnan raitiotiet eivät palvele lainkaan suuria neuvostolähiöitä Lasnamäe, Mustamäe ja Õismäe. Kahteen viimeksi mainittuun sentään pääsee johdinautolla. Sähköjunan elektriraudtee merkitys kaupunkiliikenteessä on kovin rajallinen. Tallinnan paikallisliikenne on hyvin bussipainotteista, varsinkin lähiöliikenteessä.

Köpiksen automaattimeronkaan merkitys ei ole ollenkaan se, mitä metrojen merkitys metropoleissa yleensä on. 

Vastaavia esimerkkejä on varmaan löydettävissä paljon muuallakin. Ja puoliksi keventävässä mielessä kai pitäisi todeta, että Helsingissä raitiotiet eivät muutamia Pikku Huopalahtia yms. lukuun ottamatta palvele toisen maailmansodan jälkeen rakennettuja esikaupunkialueita. Ja niitä alueita sentään on paljon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainerin listaan ainakin seuraavaa korjausta:
> 
> Geneve ja Gdansk ovat perinteisiä ja tunnettuja raitiotiekaupunkeja.
> Edinburghin raitiotie on päätetty ja toteutumassa.
> Salzburgissa on pikaraitiotie, joskin se on nimellä "lokalbahn" ja kulkee vain rautatieasemalta maaseudulle.


OK. Tuosta Geneven ratikasta en ollut kuullut aikaisemmin mitään. Onko se oikea kaduilla kulkeva raitiotie?

Listaan en laittanut ainoatakaan Balkanin enkä itäisen Keski-Euroopan isompaa kaupunkia josta ei ollut mainintaa UrbanRail.netissä, koska mistään muualtakaan ei en löydä tähän hätään varmaa tietoa missä on raitiotie ja missä ei, eli varmaan löytyy sellaisia, joilla saa täydentää listaa.

Lisätään muuten vielä Reykijavik, onhan sekin jo yli 200000 asukkaan kokoinen nykyisin.  :Very Happy: 


t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> OK. Tuosta Geneven ratikasta en ollut kuullut aikaisemmin mitään. Onko se oikea kaduilla kulkeva raitiotie?


Eikös siellä peräti lanseerattu nykyaikainen matalalattiaratikka?

Arkangelin raitiotiet on lopetettu, mutta trolleybusseja siellä on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös siellä peräti lanseerattu nykyaikainen matalalattiaratikka?


Täytyy uuskoa, kun kerran sikäläisen operaattorin sivujen mukaan olisi sellaisiakin. 

http://www.tpg.ch/fr/index.php




> Arkangelin raitiotiet on lopetettu, mutta trolleybusseja siellä on.


Milloin virallinen lopetus oli? Onko kiskotkin revitty pois etteivät voi palata enää?

Lisätään muuten luetteloon yksi varma metroton ja raitiovaunuton pääkaupunki joka on reilun puolen miljoonan kokoluokkaa: Tirana.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

EU:n suurimmat kaupunkiseudut - listalta, 63 EU:n suurinta, ensimmäinen luku koko seudun väkiluku, jälkimmäiset kunnan lukuja. Tässä "kaupunkiseutu" on toista listaa tutummin määritelty, mutta silti toki eri tavoin kuin ehkä haluaisi.

19. Leeds - Bradford  UK 2.36 0.72, 0.47 (pikaraitiotie suunnitteilla, ei rahoitettu)
31 Sevilla, Espanja 1.75 0.70 (metro rakenteilla)
33. Bari  Italia 1.56 0.32 (metro rakenteilla)
36. Liverpool  UK 1.36 0.44 (pikaraitiotie suunnitteilla, ei rahoitettu, laaja paikallisjunaverkko)
39. Málaga Espanja 1.30 0.53 
46. Palermo  Italia 1.24 0.69 
51. Firenze  Italia 1.16 0.36 (pikaraitiotie rakenteilla)
55. Santiago de Compostela  Espanja 1.11 0.09 
58 Thessaloniki  Kreikka 1.08 0.39 (metro rakenteilla9
59. Oviedo Espanja 1.08 0.20 

Listassa huomiota kiinnittää kolmen maan, UK, Italia ja Espanja osuus. Lieneekö liikennepolitiikassa ollut jotakin hieman pielessä .(..)

Tilanne on muuten varsin muuttuva, esim. Murciassa (48.) oli juuri avattu 2 km pitkä raitiotie. Muutoinkin erityisesti Espanjassa rakennetaan vauhdilla puuttuvaa joukkoliikennettä.

Tällä ja edellisellä listalla lienevät kaikki Euroopan kooltaan noin Helsinkiä vastaavat seudut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Löysin muuten sellaisenkin kaupunkiseudun kuten "Padova-Venetsia", asukasluku 1.6 milj. 




> Listassa huomiota kiinnittää kolmen maan, UK, Italia ja Espanja osuus. Lieneekö liikennepolitiikassa ollut jotakin hieman pielessä .(..)


Ei ole mitenkään hämmäsyttävää että Välimeren maissa tullaan vähän muita jäljessä näissä asioissa. 

UK:ssa sentään on perinteisesti ollut vanhastaan melko tiheää paikallisjunaliikennettä jokaisessa isossa kaupunkiseudussa, mutta osa radoista on sittemmin lakkautettu.

Muuten metrottomien pääkaupunkien listalta puuttuu sellainenkin melko tärkeä kuin Luxemburg. Osaako kukaan sanoa, onko siellä raitiotietä, tai tuleeko?

Ja mitenhän on Ljubiljanan laita? 

Vaduz, Vatikaani, San Marino, Monaco ja Andorra jätettäkööt omaan sarjaansa, eivät kuulu ihan tarkasteltavaan joukkoon.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Sitten jos mennään Euroopan ulkopuolelle, mutta edelleen länsimaisiin ympäristöihin, niin Sydney Australiassa on yli 4 miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki, jossa ei ole varsinaista metroa eikä ratikkaa. Eikä se siten ole päässyt UrbanRail-sivustollekaan. Metron virkaa kuitenkin hoitaa osittain varsin laaja lähijunasysteemi, joka keskustassa osittain maanalainenkin. Muuten joukkoliikenteen siellä hoitavat bussit.

Sensijaan toisessa australialaiskaupungissa, eli vajaa 4 miljoonan asukkaan Melbournesessa, on maailmaan laajin raitiotieverkko (Wikipedian mukaan): 245 kilometriä rataa, 500 ratikkaa ja 1770 ratikkapysäkkiä (Combino-onglemat taisivat koskettaa sitäkin). Sen lisäksi siellä on myös laaja lähiliikennejuna- ja bussiverkosto.

----------


## petteri

Kun etsitään pääkaupunkiseudun kanssa vertailukelpoisia kaupunkeja, kaupungin muodollakin on merkitystä.

Helsinki on rakennettu niemille ja saarille. Kun piirtää Helsingin rautatieasemalta 10 km ympyrän, siitä arviolta 65 % vettä tai joutomaata ja vain 35 % on käyttökelpoista rakennusmaata.

Kaupungeissa, jotka on rakennettu alueelle, jolla ei ole isoja luonnonesteitä, jopa 90 % ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista, se tekee kaupungin rakentamisesta ja liikenteestä paljon helpompaa. Vaikka tyypillisesti muiden kuin rannikkokaupunkien läpi kyllä kulkee joki.

Hyvä Helsingin joukkoliikenteen vertailuryhmä sisältää muita vaikeita suunnilleen samankokoisia kaupunkeja kuten esimerkiksi Tukholma tai sitten noin 2 miljoonan asukkaan maantieteeltään helppoja kaupunkeja.

Samalla lailla Tampere on myös vaikealla alueelle eikä sen liikennettä kannata verrata ihan samankokoisiin "helppoihin" kaupunkeihin. Esimerkiksi Turku ei ole Tampereen kanssa niin vertailukelpoinen kuin asukasluvun perusteella voisi niin päätellä.

----------


## vristo

> Tuosta Geneven ratikasta en ollut kuullut aikaisemmin mitään. Onko se oikea kaduilla kulkeva raitiotie?


Varsin ison mittakaavan raitiovaunuja ovatkin: kuva.

Lisää täällä:linkki

(kuvalähteet: www.railfaneurope.net)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsin ison mittakaavan raitiovaunuja ovatkin: kuva.
> 
> Lisää täällä:linkki


Taitaa olla metrinen raideleveys. Olisiko jostain noista vaunuista Helsinkiin Varioiden tilalle?

Mukava kuulla että olet hengissä. Olitko Kiinassa silloin kun rysähti. Asutko miten lähellä järistysaluetta? 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Mukava kuulla että olet hengissä. Olitko Kiinassa silloin kun rysähti. Asutko miten lähellä järistysaluetta?


Täällä Fuzhoussa ollaan ja tuntui se jonkinverran täälläkin, mutta kaikki kunnossa, ei vaurioita. Ei se järistyksen keskipiste kovin lähellä täällä ole. Tästä kartasta saat käsityksen mittasuhteista tässä maassa: minä perheinemme asumme tuossa aivan itärannikolla olevassa Fujianin maakunnassa, tarkemmin sanottuna sen pääkaupungissa Fuzhoussa. Järistyksen keskipiste oli puolestaan Sichuanin maakunnassa ja mm. sen pääkaupungissa Chengdussa kärsittiin pahoja tuhoja, sen ympäristön pienemmistä kaupungeista puhumattakaan, joihin osaan ei ole pelastusväki vieläkään päässyt (ovat melkoisen vaikeakulkuisia tietä, joista osa on nyt sortunut). Täältä meiltä on parisen tuhatta kilometriä sinne, mutta toki järistys tuntui siis koko Kiinassa ja tuttumme rapotoi mm. Pekingissä talojen huojuneen ja heiluneen aikalailla.

Surataan tilannetta kokoajan Kiinan telkkarista, mutta muuten elämä on varsin normaalia täällä. Nämä ovat näitä luonnonvoimia, joiden kanssa kiinalaisten on vuosituhansien aikana täytynyt tottua elämään.

----------


## teme

> Löysin muuten sellaisenkin kaupunkiseudun kuten "Padova-Venetsia", asukasluku 1.6 milj.


Harrastan tuolla Venetossa matkailua. Venetsian kaupunkiin kuuluu vanha Venetsia laguunissa ja mantereen puolella paikallinen Vantaa eli Mestre, joka on samata/teollisuuskaupunki. Paikalliset sanovat että maailman rumin ja kaunein kaupunki vierekkäin.

Venetsiasta Mestren läpi kulkee vilkas rautatie ja Milano - Venetsia moottoritie Veneton laakson läpi Padovaan (n. 30km) ja edelleen Vizencaan ja Veronaan. Koko laakso on tiheään asuttua, kaupunkiseudun raja on vähän mielivaltainen. Padovan kaupunki itsessään on suurinpiirtein Tampereen kokoinen yliopistokaupunki.

Paikallinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen ACTV liikennöi vaporettoja (vesibusseja) ja busseja. Vanhassa Venetsiassa asuu n. 60 000 ihmistä ja lisäksi päivittäin saapuu varmaan saman verran turisteja ja työntekijöitä mantereelta. Näistä lähes kaikki tulevat junalla tai busseilla.

Venetsialaiset kulkevat etupäässä kävellen koska matkat ovat niin lyhyitä ja vaporetot hitaita. Autoja Venetsiaan ei päästetä ja pyöriäkään en ole juuri nähnyt, kadut ovat kapeita ja portaita on joka paikassa.

Paikallisia joukkoliikenne-erikoisuuksia on trarghetto, gondoli jossa pääsee kolikolla yli Canal Granden muutamissa paikoissa. Huomionarvoista on myös se että tavaraliikenne kulkee osittain vaporetoilla, ja muuten veneillä. Esimerkiksi jätteet kerätään niin että kaveri kärryn kanssa hakee roskapussit ovien edustoilta ja sitten kärrää ne veneeseen.

Venetsiaan on suunniteltu metroa, ja sinne se sopisikin, mutta mitään valmista ei ole tullut. Yksi suunnitelma oli jatkaa penkereellä tulevaa rataa tunnelissa Venetsian ali ja edelleen lentokentälle Laguunin toiselle rannalle. Ylipäänsä raskasraide tuollapäin on keskeinen osa joukkoliikennettä, mutta mitään halua viedä sitä maan alle ei tunnu olevan.

Ainoa ratikka Venetossa johon olen törmännyt on Padovan uusi kumipyöräratikka, kirjoitin aiheesta ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f29/1331-clermont-ferr...usi-raitiotie/ vaikutti toimivalta ja suositulta. Verkostoa on tarkoitus laajentaa.

ACTV:n bussit sahaavat pitkin Veneton tasankoa, palvelutaso on suurinpiirtein samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingissä. Paikallisjunat ovat tärkeässä roolissa ja ilmeisen suosittuja, välillä Padova - Venetsia törmäsin sellaiseen erikoisuuteen kuin kaksikerroksinen paikallisjuna. Paikallinen VR eli FS on vähintään Suomen tasoinen ja liput maksavat puolet siitä mitä täällä.

Italialaiset itse sanovat olevansa autohullua kansaa, ja että joukkoliikenne on heillä lapsen kengissä. Keskiaikainen kaupunkirakenne tukee erittäin hyvin joukkoliikennettä eikä tuo näin suomalaisittain niin kauhean autoistuneelta alueelta vaikuta. Kaksipyöräliikenne on erittäin vilkasta, polkupyöriä ja skoottereita on ajoittain ruuhkaksi saakka, ja autot pieniä ihan sen takia että tietkin ovat.

Semmoinen huomionarvoinen seikka muuten Italiaan vertaillessa on että siellä on neljä ruuhka-aikaa: aamun työmatkaliikenne, lounaan menoliikenne, lounaan paluuliikenne, ja illan työmatkaliikenne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainoa ratikka Venetossa johon olen törmännyt on Padovan uusi kumipyöräratikka, kirjoitin aiheesta ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f29/1331-clermont-ferr...usi-raitiotie/ vaikutti toimivalta ja suositulta. Verkostoa on tarkoitus laajentaa.


Olin siis väärässä tuon Padova-Venetsian suhteen. Kyllähän tuokin on laskettava ratikaksi, vaikka ei ihan perinteistä tekniikkaa noudata. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Venetsiaan on suunniteltu metroa, ja sinne se sopisikin, mutta mitään valmista ei ole tullut. Yksi suunnitelma oli jatkaa penkereellä tulevaa rataa tunnelissa Venetsian ali ja edelleen lentokentälle Laguunin toiselle rannalle. Ylipäänsä raskasraide tuollapäin on keskeinen osa joukkoliikennettä, mutta mitään halua viedä sitä maan alle ei tunnu olevan.


Kuulostaa lähinnä vitsiltä tuo Venetsian metro. Mitähän maksaisi se että varmiteaan vielä että talot eivät vajoa liejuun? 

Sen ymmärrän että Venetsiasta suoraan pohjoiseen mene kannas jolla kulkee rautatie ja moottoritie. Mutta millä tavalla nykyisin liikutaan lahden yli suoraan kaupungin itäpuolelle? Muistan kun pikkupoikana olin lomailemassa Lido di Jesolo nimisessä rantalomakaupungissa 10-20 km Venetsiasta itään, niin itse Venetsiaan jos lähti, niin piti ensin mennä täpötäydessä, hikisessä bussissa, johonkin satamaan ja sieltä jonkinlaisella isommalla lautalla itse Venetsiaan, mutta päästääkseen sieltä vielä ihan Markuksen aukiolle, piti siellä vaihtaa vielä vesibussiin (vaporetto). Juuri matkan hankaluden vuoksi ei käyty itse Venetsiassa kuin pari kertaa koko loman aikana.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kuulostaa lähinnä vitsiltä tuo Venetsian metro. Mitähän maksaisi se että varmiteaan vielä että talot eivät vajoa liejuun?


Talot on tehty liejuun upotettujen puupaalujen päälle, sinänsä erittäin kestävä rakenne kunhan eivät pääse kuivumaan. Laguunin pohja on tiukkaa savea. Perustuksista johtuen, jos sitä tunnelia ei haluta viedä todella syvälle, niin reitin pitäisi varmaan noudattaa kanaalin pohjia. Grand Canalessa (vanha joenuoma) on leveyttä, mutta kaarresäätet on aika tiukat :-) Rakennelma olisi ehkä laguunin pohjaan laskettu betonielementti malliin Sydney, jollaista Laajasaloonkin mietittiin. Lisähankaluutena tälle se, että tuo Laguuni on hyvin matala.

Varmaan maksaisi maltaita, mutta veikkaan pääsyyn siihen miksi ei ole edennyt olevan että koko tarve on vähän kyseenalainen. Melkein jokapuolelta Venetsiaa tottunut paikallinen kävelee parissakymmenessä minuutissa asemalle. Lisäksi ollaan Italiassa, missä julkinen hallinto on kirjavaa.




> Sen ymmärrän että Venetsiasta suoraan pohjoiseen mene kannas jolla kulkee rautatie ja moottoritie. Mutta millä tavalla nykyisin liikutaan lahden yli suoraan kaupungin itäpuolelle? Muistan kun pikkupoikana olin lomailemassa Lido di Jesolo nimisessä rantalomakaupungissa 10-20 km Venetsiasta itään...


Ei siellä itäpuolella oikein muuta kai olekaan kuin se Lido di Jesolo :-) Sinne menee joku niistä isommista lautoista, unohdin, joita kulkee laguunissa. Itseasiassa noita vesibusseja taitaa olla kolmea tyyppiä, pienehkö motonaveo (tai jotain sinnepäin), semmoisia n. 15 metrisiä pitkiä ja kapeita matalia moottoriveneitä. Sitten on vaporetot, jotka on semmoisia pikkasen vanhaa Suomenlinnan lautta pienempiä. Ja sitten isommat kaksikerroksiset lautat.

Venetsian lentokenttä on Laguunin toisella puolella kaupungista koilliseen. Sinne kulkee useammanlaista venettä, mutta käytännössä nopeinta, halvinta ja helpointa on mennä bussilla maan kautta kiertäen. Saa olla aika iso mutka että vesibussi pesee kumipyöräbussin noin yleensä. Luulen että busseja menee myös Lido de Jesoloon asti. Varsinaiseen Lidoon ei ole tietääkseni autotietä, mutta autolauttayhteys on.

----------


## teme

Alkoi kiinnostaa tuo Venetsian metrohanke, ja löytyihän siitä jotain. Sillä on nimikin, Sublagunare. Alla NYTimesin artikkelista vuodelta 2005, ilmeisesti mitään ei ole tapahtunut sen jälkeen:



> For a tourist, one of Venice's charms is that the only way to get around is on foot or by boat. For Mayor Paolo Costa, one of the city's biggest drawbacks is that the only way to get around is on foot or by boat.
> 
> And that, he says, is why he has proposed building a subway, running from the mainland to the center of town -- the part visited by millions of tourists every year.
> 
> (...)
> 
> The plan calls for a single five-mile line running entirely underground from Venice's airport, below the Venetian lagoon, past the island of Murano and on to the historic center, where the subway tunnel would flank the canal banks and end near the city's old shipyards.


Ilman mitään yhteyttä juna-asemalle? Mutta tämä kuulostaa aika nokkelalta:




> To avoid digging under the city center, the subway's stations would be underground but about 150 feet from the banks. Riders would take elevators or escalators down to a tunnel that would lead out to the stations. The trains would run on rubber tires to reduce vibrations that could damage the city.
> 
> To keep costs down and reduce the impact on the environment, the one track would be shared by trains going in opposite directions. The trains would be able to pass each other only in the stations.


Sivuhuomiona ja vertailuna Helsinkiin: Tuolle voisi ennustaa helposti Länsimetron verran matkustajia. Mitäköhän täällä sanottaisiin jos ehdottaisi yksiraiteista länsimetroa kohtausasemilla?

Kustannuksista:



> ...this time the Italian government has pledged to pay 56 percent of the 343 million euros ($448 million) that promoters of the project say it will cost. The rest would be financed by private investors, who would have a 40-year concession to run the subway.


http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...pagewanted=all

----------


## late-

> 19. Leeds - Bradford  UK 2.36 0.72, 0.47 (pikaraitiotie suunnitteilla, ei rahoitettu)
> 31 Sevilla, Espanja 1.75 0.70 (metro rakenteilla)
> 36. Liverpool  UK 1.36 0.44 (pikaraitiotie suunnitteilla, ei rahoitettu, laaja paikallisjunaverkko)
> 39. Málaga Espanja 1.30 0.53 
> 46. Palermo  Italia 1.24 0.69


Leedsin pikaraitiotie on melko lailla jäissä tällä hetkellä valtion vietyä rahoituksen. Paikallista tahtoa hankkeelle kyllä olisi. Käytännössä pikaraitioteiden rakentamisen kustannustaso on Englannissa (ja muuallakin Iso-Britanniassa) kohtuuttoman korkea. Leedsissä suunnitellaan nyt ratikan tilalle johdinautoja. Lisäksi tutkitaan duoratikoita ainakin Leeds-Harrogate -käytävään, mutta ne ovat varmasti pitkän tien takana.

Sevillan rakenteilla oleva metro on CAF:n light rail -metro ja Sevillassa on myös viime vuonna avattu keskustaan pintaraitiotie, joka rakennettiin pikavauhtia 2005-2007 ja käyttää tällä hetkellä metron vaunuja. Metron valmistuttua pintaratikka saa omat vaunut, joissa on jokin ratkaisu lyhyen matkan ajolangattomaan ajoon.

Livepoolin Merseytram kuopattiin jo kertaalleen, mutta saattaa nyt nousta haudastaan. Rakentajakonsortion kanssa on vielä mahdollista tehdä sopimus, jos valtio palauttaa rahoituksen. Osa lähijunista kulkee keskustassa Pisara-rataa muistuttavassa tunnelissa, joten melko metromaisia nekin tosiaan ovat.

Malagassa näyttäisi olevan metro rakenteilla. Ymmärtääkseni virallisen sivun mukaan 63% tunneleista on kaivettu / rakennettu ja kyseessä on taas light rail -metro.

Palermon pikaraitiotie on rakenteilla. Italialaiseen tapaan valmistunee "joskus", mutta vaunut on kuitenkin tilattu Bombardierilta.

----------


## vristo

Mites Edinburgh Skotlannissa? Wikipedian mukaan 448,624 asukasta itse kaupungissa ja 1,250,000 koko urbaanialueella. Käsittääkseni siellä ovat raitioteiden palauttamissuunnitelmat jo edenneet varsin pitkälle ja tällä kertaa pikaraititien muodossa. Olivatkohan jopa rakennustyöt jo alkaneet? Myös Edinburgh Airport Rail Link-niminen ratalinkki lentoasemalle oli suunnitteilla, mutta sai ilmeisesti lopulta hylkäävän tuomion. Sensijaan uudelle pikaraitiotielle tullee haara myös lentokentälle. Monessako kaupungissa on "Airport Tram", normaalin junayhteyden sijaan?

----------


## vristo

> Mites Edinburgh Skotlannissa?


Wikipediasta löytyi apu myös tähän kysymykseen: Edinburgh tram network.

Transport Initiatives Edinburgh-yhtiön pääjohtaja Willie Gallagher sanoo tulevasta ratikkasysteemistä seuraavaa: "Edinburgh will have the most advanced tram system in the world." Aika cool!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissä panostetaan joukkoliikenteen laatuun ja Helsingin joukkoliikenne on yleensä kansainvälisissä vertailuissa korkealla ja syystä.


Mutta kun vain ymmärtäisi, miksi näin on. Helsingin joukkoliikenne on - ihan rehellisesti sanottuna - kokoluokassaan yksi huonoimmista, joita Länsi-Euroopassa olen käyttänyt (lasken nyt siis Suomen länteen).

----------


## Albert

> Mutta kun vain ymmärtäisi, miksi näin on. Helsingin joukkoliikenne on - ihan rehellisesti sanottuna - kokoluokassaan yksi huonoimmista, joita Länsi-Euroopassa olen käyttänyt (lasken nyt siis Suomen länteen).


Mikähän täällä nyt niin pahasti on vialla? Ovatko asiat Pöllisaaressa paremmin, ja millä lailla?
Elkee nyt viittii ainakaan siit liityntäliikenteest poraan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikähän täällä nyt niin pahasti on vialla? Ovatko asiat Pöllisaaressa paremmin, ja millä lailla?
> Elkee nyt viittii ainakaan siit liityntäliikenteest poraan.


No, yksi metrolinja johon yritetään väkisin syöttää mahdollisimman paljon matkustajia liityntäbusseilla. Eikö tämä riitä puhumaan huonouden puolesta?

Jos seudun joukkoliikenne perustuisi tiheään raitiotieverkostoon omilla väylillään, samalla rahalla olisi saatu paljon enemmän ja parempaa palvelua. Sitten voisi puhua hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä.

Toki metrollakin voidaan tehdä hyvää joukkoliikennettä, ja suurimmassa osassa maailman metrokaupunkeja näin onkin. Suomessa vaan mittakaava on väärä eikä ikinä tule olemaan varaa rakentaa riittävästi raskasraidetta, jotta päästäisiin samalle tasolle mille raitiotiellä pääsisi suhteellisen helposti ja edullisesti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mikähän täällä nyt niin pahasti on vialla? Ovatko asiat Pöllisaaressa paremmin, ja millä lailla?
> Elkee nyt viittii ainakaan siit liityntäliikenteest poraan.


Voi ne liityntäbussitkin jättää pois laskuista, mutta siitä huolimatta joukkoliikenne ei palvele tarpeeksi laajalti, tarpeeksi tiheällä aikataululla, on turvattoman tuntuista, ratikkaliikenne on hidasta, metron irvikuva periaattessa korvattavissa busseilla. Tähän päälle poikittaisliikenteen vähyys (melkein voi puhua puuttumisesta), sen melkein olemattoman poikittaisliikenteen (58, 550) täsmällisyys, pitkät kävelymatkat...

Ei siis muuten mitään kummoista, mutta monessa kaupungissa olen törmannyt parempaan palveluun.

----------


## petteri

> Jos seudun joukkoliikenne perustuisi tiheään raitiotieverkostoon omilla väylillään, samalla rahalla olisi saatu paljon enemmän ja parempaa palvelua. Sitten voisi puhua hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä.


Mistä suunnilleen Helsingille vertailukohdaksi käyvästä kaupungista tuollainen järjestelmä löytyy? Eli nyt etsitään reilusti yli miljoonan asukkaan maantieteellisesti haastavaa kaupunkiseutua Länsi-Euroopasta, jonka raideliikenteen runkolinjasto ei perustu pääosin eristettyihin ratoihin, vaan kaduilla kulkeviin ratikoihin . Millainen joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus on kaupunkiseudulla, jossa tuollainen järjestelmä on käytössä? Tokihan sen pitää olla Helsinkiä parempi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mistä suunnilleen Helsingille vertailukohdaksi käyvästä kaupungista tuollainen järjestelmä löytyy? Eli nyt etsitään reilusti yli miljoonan asukkaan maantieteellisesti haastavaa kaupunkiseutua Länsi-Euroopasta, jonka raideliikenteen runkolinjasto ei perustu pääosin eristettyihin ratoihin, vaan kaduilla kulkeviin ratikoihin . Millainen joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus on kaupunkiseudulla, jossa tuollainen järjestelmä on käytössä? Tokihan sen pitää olla Helsinkiä parempi.


Väestöntiheys sillä alueella, johon tuo "reilusti yli miljoona" kuuluu on säälittävät 446 asukasta / neliökilometri. Sitä ei pahemmin voi kaupungiksi kutsua. Helsingin vajaat 600000 asukasta ja naapurikunnista ehkä parisataatuhatta lähellä kuntarajoja voisi olla parempi kaupunkiseutu. Loppu, lähinnä harvaan asuttua lähiöä, sattuu kuulumaan  pääkaupunkiseudun rajojen sisälle, mutta nämä voisi hyvinkin korjata  kuntien pirstomisilla tai Suur-Helsingin muodostamisella jättäen  reuna-alueet ulkopuolelle. Sellaisia, tosin paljon tiheämmällä asutuksella, taitaa löytyä tuolta eräästä maaiman suurimmasta saksankielisestä maasta muutamakin, ja monta sellaistakin, joiden joukkoliikenkeen rungot perutuu raitio-/duoraitiolinjoihin.

jos nyt pitää joku mainita, jossa olen käynyt, ja jonka joukkoliikenteestä olen ollut melko vaikuttunut: Dresden. "Reilu miljoona" asukasta kaupunkiseudulla, itse kaupungissa reilu puoli miljoonaa ja urbaanilla alueella n. 800000, ja joukkoliikenne perustuu pitkälti katuratikoihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Mistä suunnilleen Helsingille vertailukohdaksi käyvästä kaupungista tuollainen järjestelmä löytyy? Eli nyt etsitään reilusti yli miljoonan asukkaan maantieteellisesti haastavaa kaupunkiseutua Länsi-Euroopasta, jonka raideliikenteen runkolinjasto ei perustu pääosin eristettyihin ratoihin, vaan kaduilla kulkeviin ratikoihin . Millainen joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus on kaupunkiseudulla, jossa tuollainen järjestelmä on käytössä? Tokihan sen pitää olla Helsinkiä parempi.


Yksi stadtbahnin vakioesimerkki Helsingin kokoluokassa on Hanover. Kulkutapaosuuksia en tiedä. Hanoverissa on stadtbahn-rataa tunnelissa, mutta niin olisi toki voitu tehdä Helsingissäkin. Itse en kyllä pidä Helsinkiä mitenkään erityisen vaikeana maantieteellisesti. Vironniemi on tietysti sumppu, mutta sinne on voitu rakentaa yhteyksiä aivan tavanomaisten siltojen kautta, eivätkä korkeuserot tai maaperä ole mitenkään poikkeuksellisen haastavia. Sopii vertailla esim. Raide-Jokerin ja Tukholman Tvärbanan reittejä.

----------


## petteri

> Väestöntiheys sillä alueella, johon tuo "reilusti yli miljoona" kuuluu on säälittävät 446 asukasta / neliökilometri. Sitä ei pahemmin voi kaupungiksi kutsua. Helsingin vajaat 600000 asukasta ja naapurikunnista ehkä parisataatuhatta lähellä kuntarajoja voisi olla parempi kaupunkiseutu. Loppu, lähinnä harvaan asuttua lähiöä, sattuu kuulumaan  pääkaupunkiseudun rajojen sisälle, mutta nämä voisi hyvinkin korjata  kuntien pirstomisilla tai Suur-Helsingin muodostamisella jättäen  reuna-alueet ulkopuolelle. Sellaisia, tosin paljon tiheämmällä asutuksella, taitaa löytyä tuolta eräästä maaiman suurimmasta saksankielisestä maasta muutamakin, ja monta sellaistakin, joiden joukkoliikenkeen rungot perutuu raitio-/duoraitiolinjoihin.


Helsingissä yhtenäisellä kaupunkialueella (urban area) asuu noin 1,13 miljoonaa asukasta ja asukastiheys on 2300 henkeä neliökilometrille. (Lähde: United Nations: World Urbanization Prospects) 

Tuo on aika tyypillinen asukastiheys Helsingin kokoiselle kaupunkialueelle Euroopassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mistä suunnilleen Helsingille vertailukohdaksi käyvästä kaupungista tuollainen järjestelmä löytyy? Eli nyt etsitään reilusti yli miljoonan asukkaan maantieteellisesti haastavaa kaupunkiseutua Länsi-Euroopasta, jonka raideliikenteen runkolinjasto ei perustu pääosin eristettyihin ratoihin, vaan kaduilla kulkeviin ratikoihin . Millainen joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus on kaupunkiseudulla, jossa tuollainen järjestelmä on käytössä? Tokihan sen pitää olla Helsinkiä parempi.


Luepa tarkemmin: kirjoitin "omalla väylällään" = lähestulkoon sama kuin sinun "eristetty rata". Siellä missä mahdollista olisi tietenkin pitänyt varata oma väylä raitioteille. Mutta sen ei olisi tarvinnut olla kalliisti 100 % eristetty vaan pelkästään vapaa autoista ja vastaavista esteistä. Se olisi riittänyt tarjoamaan riittävän kapasiteetin. Sellaisia väyliä olisi voinut saada mahtumaan jopa Helsingin katuverkkoon. Onhan siellä nykyisinkin raitiotie- ja bussikaistoja. Liikenne-etuudet olisi tosin pitänyt toteuttaa oikein eikä niinkuin Helsingissä nykyään.

Heh, tuo sinun "reilusti yli miljoonan asukkaan metropoli maantieteellisesti haastavassa ympäristössä" tarkoittaa käytännössä muutaman sadantuhannen asukkaan pikkukaupunkia, jonka ympärillä on hajallaan lähiöitä niin että miljoona tulee mitenkuten täyteen. Haastavuus Helsingissä syntyy hajanaisuudesta, ei liiasta tiheydestä. Se hajanaisuus tarkoittaa, että mihinkään suuntaan ei meinata saada aikaan kunnollista raskasraidekorridoria ilman että mukaan täytyy yrittää poolata liikennettä kaukaa itse korridorin varresta. Kevytraiteita olisi voinut rakentaa useampaan korridoriin, koska investointi on niin paljon edullisempi, ettei ole pakko väkisin yrittää käyttää liikennekorridoria vähän kuin suppilona. Tiheät säteittäiset kevytraidekorridorit olisi voinut sitten yhdistää helposti kehämäisellä poikittaisyhteydellä, kenties parilla-kolmellakin eri etäisyydellä keskustasta. Näin kahdella helpolla vaihdolla pääsisi seudulla melkein paikasta kuin paikasta toiseen paikkaan siten että kokonaismatka-aika ja matkan pituus ovat vähäisemmät kuin raskasraidekorridorien kanssa. Eikä liikenne keskittyisi niin voimakkaasti niille säteittäisille korridoreille kuin raskasraiteiden kanssa, jolloin varsinkaan keskustan päässä ne korridorit eivät vaatisi niin paljon kapasiteettia.

----------


## petteri

> jos nyt pit joku mainita, jossa olen kynyt, ja jonka joukkoliikenteest olen ollut melko vaikuttunut: Dresden. "Reilu miljoona" asukasta kaupunkiseudulla, itse kaupungissa reilu puoli miljoonaa ja urbaanilla alueella n. 800000, ja joukkoliikenne perustuu pitklti katuratikoihin.


Dresden on maantieteeltn paljon Helsinki helpompi kaupunki eik ilmeisesti niinkn tihesti rakennettu kuin Helsinki. Dresden kaupunkialueella on noin 780000 asukasta eli merkittvsti Helsinki vhemmn ja kyseess ei ole asukasluvultaan kasvava kaupunki.

Maantieteellinen, koko ja kehityskaarellinen (Helsinki kasvaa, Dresden ei kasva ja on viel entist It-Saksaa) ero on Helsingin ja Dresdenin vlill niin suuri, ettei se oikein ky vertailukohdaksi. 

Maantieteellisi eroja voi vaikka tiirailla nist kartoista.

Dresden
http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=dresden...ed=0CGkQ8gEwAw

Helsinki:
http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=helsink...ed=0CE0Q8gEwAg

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Dresden on maantieteeltn paljon Helsinki helpompi kaupunki eik ilmeisesti niinkn tihesti rakennettu kuin Helsinki. Dresden kaupunkialueella on noin 780000 asukasta eli merkittvsti Helsinki vhemmn ja kyseess ei ole asukasluvultaan kasvava kaupunki.
> 
> Maantieteellinen, koko ja kehityskaarellinen (Helsinki kasvaa, Dresden ei kasva ja on viel entist It-Saksaa) ero on Helsingin ja Dresdenin vlill niin suuri, ettei se oikein ky vertailukohdaksi.


Helsinki ei rannikkokaupunkina ole mitenkn poikkeuksellinen. Keskusta on pienoinen pussinper, mutta ei se nyt ihan ylimaallisen hankala ole. Vaikeampiakin lytyy.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingiss yhtenisell kaupunkialueella (urban area) asuu noin 1,13 miljoonaa asukasta ja asukastiheys on 2300 henke nelikilometrille. (Lhde: United Nations: World Urbanization Prospects)


Kumma juttu, Tilastokeskus antaa Pkaupunkiseudun vkiluvuksi 1 038 000. Tm jaettuna Pkaupunkiseudun pinta-alalla tekee 1330.8 asukasta nelikilometrille. Eik oikein ylltkn, ett metsst ei urbaaniutta lydy.

Miten Dresdenin kukkulainen jokilaaksomaisema on mielestsi Helsingin tasamaata vhemmn haasteellinen? Dresdeniss on sentn ihan oikeasti jouduttu turvautumaan "kysiratoihin" (funikulaareihin). Kartoista ei valitettavasti ny sit, mik paikan pll on itsestn selv.

----------


## vristo

> Voi ne liityntbussitkin jtt pois laskuista, mutta siit huolimatta joukkoliikenne ei palvele tarpeeksi laajalti, tarpeeksi tihell aikataululla, on turvattoman tuntuista, ratikkaliikenne on hidasta, metron irvikuva periaattessa korvattavissa busseilla. Thn plle poikittaisliikenteen vhyys (melkein voi puhua puuttumisesta), sen melkein olemattoman poikittaisliikenteen (58, 550) tsmllisyys, pitkt kvelymatkat...


Toki jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseen, mutta minusta silti aika paksuja vittmi. 

M olen ajanut tll bussia jo yli 20 vuotta (ja matkustanut joukkoliikenteell yli 40 vuotta), eik koskaan ole tullut vastaan ihmisi, jotka hokisi tllaisia juttuja kun em. yleistykset. Kyll mun kyydissni on ollut pasiassa tyytyvisi ihmisi.

Tuokin kohta: "Olematon poikittaisliikenne". Se, ett sit suoritetaan pasissa busseilla, ei tee siit "olematonta". 

Ratikkaliikennekin on hidasta? Kuljen nyt melkein pivittin nelosella Tukholmankadulta keskustaan ja olen pannut merkille, ett helsinkilinen ratikka on kuin onkin varsin hyv kulkuvline: vuorovli on tiuhaa ja nykyiset vlipalavaunut ovat oikein tilavia. Helsinkilinen katuliikenne asettaa niille rajoituksensa, mutta ei mielestni mitenkn liikaa. Matkanopeudessa ei tosin ole juurikaan eroa bussiin verrattuna.

"Metron irvikuva"? Metro on helsinkilisist joukkoliikennevlineist se kaikkein mukavin, mun mielestni, ja esim. Herttoniemest lhtee liityntbusseja tnne Roihuvuoreen ihan riittvn tiuhaan. Ja jos s on kiva ja muutenkin rento olo, niin usein kvelen Siilitielt.

----------


## vristo

> jos nyt pit joku mainita, jossa olen kynyt, ja jonka joukkoliikenteest olen ollut melko vaikuttunut: Dresden. "Reilu miljoona" asukasta kaupunkiseudulla, itse kaupungissa reilu puoli miljoonaa ja urbaanilla alueella n. 800000, ja joukkoliikenne perustuu pitklti katuratikoihin.


Katsos kun lysin kivan videon youtubesta, jossa nkyy dresdenilist joukkoliikennett: ei kai siin nyt vaan ajeta nivelbusseilla ja vielp ratikkakiskoilla: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/timosha2...10/o68FRDnQgns

Braunschweigsskin on varsin komeannkisi busseja ja bussikatuja, hienon raitiosysteemin lisksi:

http://www.youtube.com/user/timosha2...12/lXXg5dDjjvo

Tahdon vain sanoa, ett jokaisen ratikkakaupungin joukkoliikennejrjestelmn kuuluu mys hyvin hoidettu ja laadukas kaupunkibussiliikenne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> M olen ajanut tll bussia jo yli 20 vuotta (ja matkustanut joukkoliikenteell yli 40 vuotta), eik koskaan ole tullut vastaan ihmisi, jotka hokisi tllaisia juttuja kun em. yleistykset. Kyll mun kyydissni on ollut pasiassa tyytyvisi ihmisi.


Kyll, mutta jos liikennejrjestelm olisi toimivampi, niit tyytyvisi asiakkaita olisi enemmn. Ne jotka ovat tyytymttmi, eivt kulje bussilla.




> Tuokin kohta: "Olematon poikittaisliikenne". Se, ett sit suoritetaan pasissa busseilla, ei tee siit "olematonta".


Kyse ei ole pelkstn liikennevlineest vaan mys tarjonnasta eli vuorovlist, selkeydest jne. En ole helsinkilinen, joten en tunne linjoja kuin joiltakin osin. Silti tiedn pasialliset steittiset yhteydet (raideliikennett), mutta jos kysyisit poikittaisyhteyksist, niin vastaus olisi iso kysymysmerkki. Ei ole yht selke kuin raideliikenne. Voisi se kyll olla selke bussivetoisenakin, jos sen brndykseen ja siit infoamiseen panostettaisiin vastaavasti. Mutta kun ei panosteta, kenties Jokeria lukuunottamatta. Ja lieneek siihenkn panostettu ihan niin paljon kuin voisi?




> Ratikkaliikennekin on hidasta? Kuljen nyt melkein pivittin nelosella Tukholmankadulta keskustaan ja olen pannut merkille, ett helsinkilinen ratikka on kuin onkin varsin hyv kulkuvline: vuorovli on tiuhaa ja nykyiset vlipalavaunut ovat oikein tilavia. Helsinkilinen katuliikenne asettaa niille rajoituksensa, mutta ei mielestni mitenkn liikaa. Matkanopeudessa ei tosin ole juurikaan eroa bussiin verrattuna.


Tiedosssa kuitenkin on, ett maailmalla on paljon nopeampaakin raitioliikennett kuin Helsingin ratikat. Se ett viittaat ratojen rajoitteisiin oikeastaan kuvastaa sit, ett koet tmn kritiikkin. Mutta ei tss ole tarkoitus ketn kritisoida vaan mietti miten paljon parempaankin joukkoliikennett voitaisiin tarjota, jopa samalla rahalla.




> "Metron irvikuva"? Metro on helsinkilisist joukkoliikennevlineist se kaikkein mukavin, mun mielestni, ja esim. Herttoniemest lhtee liityntbusseja tnne Roihuvuoreen ihan riittvn tiuhaan. Ja jos s on kiva ja muutenkin rento olo, niin usein kvelen Siilitielt.


Metro on teknisesti hieno ja toimiva, mutta ylimitoitettu ja siksi liian kallis. Sen vuoksi sit herkkua ei voida tarjota kuin hyvin rajoitetusti. Vhn kuin ravintola, joka tarjoaa hanhenmaksaa mutta vain 10 ensimmiselle asiakkaalle. Loput saavat mustaamakkaraa, ei valitusoikeutta. Ja hinta on sama kaikille. Olisiko kuitenkin parempi tarjota vaikka pienikin pihvi kaikille?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kumma juttu, Tilastokeskus antaa Pkaupunkiseudun vkiluvuksi 1 038 000. Tm jaettuna Pkaupunkiseudun pinta-alalla tekee 1330.8 asukasta nelikilometrille. Eik oikein ylltkn, ett metsst ei urbaaniutta lydy.


Tilastokeskus varmaankin tilastoi vain virallisten rajojen puitteissa, joita on kuntarajat ja korkeintaan viralliset kaupunginosarajat. Tuo "oikea" tapa mitata kaupunkialuetta on kuitenkin tuo tysin epvirallinen "urban area". Koska vain se antaa edes jotenkin vertailukelpoisia lukuja. Tuo "urban area" siis mritelln siten, ett valitaan alue, jossa asutustiheys on riittv (tyyliin maksimissaan x metri rakennusten vlill), eik oteta huomioon virallisia rajoja eik harvemmin asuttujen alueiden erottamia satelliittitaajamia, vaikka ne kuuluisivatkin virallisesti mriteltyyn kaupunkialueeseen ja olisi kaupunkikeskuksen tysskyntialuetta.

----------


## risukasa

> Kyse ei ole pelkstn liikennevlineest vaan mys tarjonnasta eli vuorovlist, selkeydest jne. En ole helsinkilinen, joten en tunne linjoja kuin joiltakin osin. Silti tiedn pasialliset steittiset yhteydet (raideliikennett), mutta jos kysyisit poikittaisyhteyksist, niin vastaus olisi iso kysymysmerkki. Ei ole yht selke kuin raideliikenne. Voisi se kyll olla selke bussivetoisenakin, jos sen brndykseen ja siit infoamiseen panostettaisiin vastaavasti. Mutta kun ei panosteta, kenties Jokeria lukuunottamatta. Ja lieneek siihenkn panostettu ihan niin paljon kuin voisi?


"Kyttkelvotonta" on parempi sana. Poikittaisbussit kulkevat niin soosimaisesti, ettei niit tee mieli kytt. 50-sarjan bussit kulkevat niin satunnaisesti, ett harvoin pystyy tietmn onko saapuva bussi se vuoro jonka aikataulusta katsoi, vai onko se aikasempi vai myhisempi. Jokeri on poikkeus, mutta sekin vain sen takia ett 5 minuutin vuorovlin tuplaantuminen 10 minuuttiin ei ole yht paha homma kuin 15 minuutin 30 minuuttiin.

----------


## vristo

> Tiedosssa kuitenkin on, ett maailmalla on paljon nopeampaakin raitioliikennett kuin Helsingin ratikat.


Kyll mkin ymmrrn sen ja olen nhnytkin hyvtasoista raitioliikennett maailmalla. Berliiniss en ole kynyt, mutta laitan viel yhden youtuben esimerkiksi:

http://www.youtube.com/user/timosha21#p/u/3/FCb4mhDuhW0

Kateeksi ky, kieltmtt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vestntiheys sill alueella, johon tuo "reilusti yli miljoona" kuuluu on slittvt 446 asukasta / nelikilometri. Sit ei pahemmin voi kaupungiksi kutsua. Helsingin vajaat 600000 asukasta ja naapurikunnista ehk parisataatuhatta lhell kuntarajoja voisi olla parempi kaupunkiseutu. Loppu, lhinn harvaan asuttua lhi, sattuu kuulumaan  pkaupunkiseudun rajojen sislle, mutta nm voisi hyvinkin korjata  kuntien pirstomisilla tai Suur-Helsingin muodostamisella jtten  reuna-alueet ulkopuolelle. Sellaisia, tosin paljon tihemmll asutuksella, taitaa lyty tuolta erst maaiman suurimmasta saksankielisest maasta muutamakin, ja monta sellaistakin, joiden joukkoliikenkeen rungot perutuu raitio-/duoraitiolinjoihin.
> 
> jos nyt pit joku mainita, jossa olen kynyt, ja jonka joukkoliikenteest olen ollut melko vaikuttunut: Dresden. "Reilu miljoona" asukasta kaupunkiseudulla, itse kaupungissa reilu puoli miljoonaa ja urbaanilla alueella n. 800000, ja joukkoliikenne perustuu pitklti katuratikoihin.


En tied kuinka kauan olet asunut Tukholmassa mutta min muistan ett Tukholmassa asui 1970-luvun puolivliss suurin piirtein saman verran asukkaita kuin Helsingiss nyt, sek itse kaupunki ett naapurikunnat  mukaanlaskettu. Tukholmassa oli 1970-luvun puolivliss jo 3 metrolinjaa lukuisine haaroineen. Kummassahan kaupungissa mahtaa olla   "liian" raskas joukkoliikennejrjestelm? Ja ents Oslo sitten? Yht pieni kaupunki kuin Helsinki mutta monta kertaa enemmn metroa.

Dresden on vhn huono vertailukohde koska se ei ole pkaupunki ja sen vestnkasvu on enemmn tai vhemmn pyshtynyt. Mutta on siell mys S-Bahn eli lhijunasysteemi moneen eri suuntaan ja rautatie menee keskustan lpi eristetyll penkallaan ja keskustassa on useampi kuin 1 asema josta psee kyydist pois. Saksassa metron korvaa useassa Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa S-Bahn. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tied kuinka kauan olet asunut Tukholmassa mutta min muistan ett Tukholmassa asui 1970-luvun puolivliss suurin piirtein saman verran asukkaita kuin Helsingiss nyt, sek itse kaupunki ett naapurikunnat  mukaanlaskettu. Tukholmassa oli 1970-luvun puolivliss jo 3 metrolinjaa lukuisine haaroineen. Kummassahan kaupungissa mahtaa olla   "liian" raskas joukkoliikennejrjestelm? Ja ents Oslo sitten? Yht pieni kaupunki kuin Helsinki mutta monta kertaa enemmn metroa.


Sen mit olen havainnoinut, Tukholman metro on teknisesti jonkin verran kevyempi kuin Helsingin metro. Lisksi Ruotsi on rikas maa verrattuna Suomeen, oli varsinkin 50-luvulla kun metroa tehtiin. Koska siell on ollut varaa tehd enemmn linjoja, se ei ilmeisestikn ole ollut samalla tavoin yliraskas jrjestelm verrattuna maksukykyyn kuin Helsingin metro. Sopii tietysti kysy olisiko Tukholmassakin psty parempiin tuloksiin nykyaikaisilla raitioteill. Veikkaan ett olisi. No, 50-luvulla kunnollisia esimerkkej ei viel ollut ja ratkaisut tehtiin silloin. Niiss tosin ei ole pitydytty yht jrpisesti kuin Helsingiss vaan Tukholmaan on tehty paljon kevytraidetta viime vuosina. Helsingiss ei sentn lakkautettu raitioteit, mutta eip niit pitkn aikaan juuri kehitettykn.

Samankaltaisuuksia lytyy, mutta niin erojakin. Molemmissa kupungeissa on tehty virheit, mutta mys oikeita asioita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen mit olen havainnoinut, Tukholman metro on teknisesti jonkin verran kevyempi kuin Helsingin metro.


Vihren linjan osalta kyll ja punaisen linjan vanhimman osuuden osalta kyll. Sininen linja ja punaisen uudemmat osuudet ovat toteutukseltaan Helsingin metron veroisia. Ja yhteispituus niill pidempi kuin Helsingin metolla lnsimetro mukaanlaskettu.




> Samankaltaisuuksia lytyy, mutta niin erojakin. Molemmissa kupungeissa on tehty virheit, mutta mys oikeita asioita.


Yhteist on se ett Tukholman ja Helsingin lhit rakennettiin 1960-80 luvuilla samaan tapaan, kauas keskustasta pistemisesti. Tukholmassa niihin rakennettiin metro niihin jo alusta alkaen, Helsingiss tuli viiveell joa osaan ei tule ollenkaan. Tukholmassa ja Helsingiss on sekin yhteist ett ei olla lhdetty purkamaan vanhoja betonilhit kuten joissakin etelisemiss kaupungeissa. Se todistaan sen ett niist ei tullutkaan niin pahoja slummeja kuin pelttiin aikoinaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseen, mutta minusta silti aika paksuja vittmi.


Minusta ei siltikn yhtn aiheettomia.




> Tuokin kohta: "Olematon poikittaisliikenne". Se, ett sit suoritetaan pasissa busseilla, ei tee siit "olematonta".


Poikittaisliikenne on mielestni liian vhist, Helsingin seudulla on panostettu steittiseen liikaa ja unohdettu poikittaiset yhteydet. 550:n suosio on hyv esimerkki tst. Mutta valitettavasti 550 ei ole saatu busseilla kunnolla toimimaan ja ratikasta ei tunnuta olevan kiinnostuneita. Eik tm liene ainoastaan minun mielipide. Olen sek 58:n ett edesmennen 522:n entinen vakikyttj. 550:kn ei todellakaan ole tuntematon. Parhaimmat linjat, jotka seudulta lytyy, kuten mys metro, ainut poikittainen raideyhteys.

Helsingiss arvostetuin liikennevline on metro, arvatkaas mik Tukholmassa on saanut parhaat pisteet.




> Ratikkaliikennekin on hidasta?


Miten sen nyt sitten kukin ottaa. 14 km/h on hidasta, kulki kaupungissa tai ei. Surullisinta on, ett potentiaalia tosiaan lytyy, mutta niill suorillakaan ptkill ei haluta pstell. Hesarilla, Mechelininkadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla saa ratikasta katsella autojen perpit. Ainutlaatuista!




> "Metron irvikuva"? Metro on helsinkilisist joukkoliikennevlineist se kaikkein mukavin, mun mielestni, ja esim. Herttoniemest lhtee liityntbusseja tnne Roihuvuoreen ihan riittvn tiuhaan. Ja jos s on kiva ja muutenkin rento olo, niin usein kvelen Siilitielt.


Olen samaa mielt, ett metro on toimiva ja mukava vline, varsinkin kun siell on niin vlj. Itse metrojuna ei suinkaan ole se irvikuva, Helsingin metroliikenne (kokonaisuus) on. Ihan oikeasti, 17 asemaa ja niin raskas infra, silti valtava liitynttarve. Olen rehellinen: ihan vitsihn se on, vaikka nyt muutama lisasema lnteen olisikin tulossa. Jo astetta kevyempi tukholmalainen olisi taipunut jo koko seudulle ainakin 50 asemalla kattamaan suurimman osan liikkumistarpeita. Ja ilman niit massiivisia liityntverkostoja. Ja kyll kai raskaastakin metrosta voisi kelpovlineen koko seudulle saada, jos se ei olisi niin pirskatin kallista. Nyt kun olisi pakko lyhent junia Lnsimetron lyhyiden asemien takia, ei niint suinkaan tehd kevennysmieless, vaan halutaan edelleen vaikeuttaa laajennusmahdollisuuksia automaatioilla ja muilla lyttmyyksill.

Jos metro olisi tehty edes vhnkn kunnolla, ei Roihuvuoren kokoinen alue ei jisi radasta sivuun, eik Herttoniemen ostari.

---------- Viesti listty kello 9:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:55 ----------




> Tahdon vain sanoa, ett jokaisen ratikkakaupungin joukkoliikennejrjestelmn kuuluu mys hyvin hoidettu ja laadukas kaupunkibussiliikenne.


En ole muuta vittnytkn. En ymmrr, miten tuo liittyy mihinkn, mit olen kirjoittanut.

---------- Viesti listty kello 10:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:57 ----------




> En tied kuinka kauan olet asunut Tukholmassa mutta min muistan ett Tukholmassa asui 1970-luvun puolivliss suurin piirtein saman verran asukkaita kuin Helsingiss nyt, sek itse kaupunki ett naapurikunnat  mukaanlaskettu. Tukholmassa oli 1970-luvun puolivliss jo 3 metrolinjaa lukuisine haaroineen. Kummassahan kaupungissa mahtaa olla   "liian" raskas joukkoliikennejrjestelm? Ja ents Oslo sitten? Yht pieni kaupunki kuin Helsinki mutta monta kertaa enemmn metroa.


Tukholman metro on ylimitoitettu, ollut jo sen alkuajoista lhtien. Mutta sit ei kuitenkaan ole tehty niin raskaaksi, ettei laajentamiset olisi liki mahdotonta tai kestisi 40 vuotta tehd siit ptksi, jolloin sit on mahdotonta rakentaa sinne, miss ihmiset liikkuvat. Tukholman vihre linja on valtaosin pintarataa (lasken mukaan mys kuoppaan tehdyn cut-and-coverin), joka mahdollisti halvemman rakentamisen jo silloin kuin asuinalueet olivat viel rakenteilla tai nuoria. Lisksi vihre linja seuraa pitklti vanhaa pikaratikkarataa, joissain paikoissa metrorataa oli ollut valmiina jo 40-luvulta, Sdermalmin alitus jopa 30-luvulta. Nin saatiin metroasemat sinne, miss matkustajatkin ovat, jolloin liityntliikenteen tarve ei ole niin suuri. Jrvensalmet alittavat tunnelit on betonitunneleita, niit ei siis olla kaivettu syvlle pinnan alle, vaan upotettu jrven pohjaan. 50-luvulla oli varmasti halvempaa tehd nin.

Oslon t-bana on valitettavasti vhn tuntematon minulle. Ymmrtkseni siell kuitenkin on jotakuinkin samankaltainen historia kuin Tukholmassa.




> Dresden on vhn huono vertailukohde koska se ei ole pkaupunki ja sen vestnkasvu on enemmn tai vhemmn pyshtynyt. Mutta on siell mys S-Bahn eli lhijunasysteemi moneen eri suuntaan ja rautatie menee keskustan lpi eristetyll penkallaan ja keskustassa on useampi kuin 1 asema josta psee kyydist pois. Saksassa metron korvaa useassa Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa S-Bahn.


Niinhn se "S-bahn" voisi Helsingisskin ottaa metron roolia. Mutta ei vahingossakaan jrjestet niin, ett nin olisi. Vhn vaikea vltt raiteiden olemassaoloa, kun iso osa suurista kaupungeista sattuu olemaan rautatien piiriss. Miksei siis kyttisi sit hyvksi?

----------


## vristo

> Poikittaisliikenne on mielestni liian vhist, Helsingin seudulla on panostettu steittiseen liikaa ja unohdettu poikittaiset yhteydet.


Itse olen nyt mys poikittaisliikenteen kyttj, kun vien arkiaamuisin poikani tlt Roihuvuoresta Meilahden ala-asteen koululle (Jalavatie 6) ja yleens kytmme siihen sinne suoraan menevi bussilinjoja h58/h58B. Niiden vuorovli on niin tihe ruuhka-aikaan, ettei aikataulua tarvitse etukteen katsoa, vaan menemme vain pyskille odottamaan seuraavaa saapuvaa bussia. Kyyti on sujuvaa; onhan liikennitsijn seudun arvostetuin bussiliikennitsij  :Wink: .

Nin matkustajan nkkulmasta kyll nkee parhaiten noiden matkustusmukavuuteen vaikuttavat ongelmat ja yksi niist on jopa telibussien liian pieni kapasiteetti: yleens aina viimeistn Pasilassa on erittin tytt. Kuljettajan (ja palvelunlaadun) nkkulmasta taas matkaa hidastavat liikaa muutamat ongelmakohdat (mm. Herttoniemen liikenneympyrn liikennevalot, koko Pasilan liikennealue yms.).

Vaikka nykyisen muotoisessa poikittaisliikenteess on siis ongelmansa, on se mys samalla erittin suosittua ja ainakin "58/58B-runkolinjahan" on toiseksi suosituin bussilinja, heti h65A:n jlkeen. Samaten h59 on suosittu ruuhka-aikaan, mutta muuten matkustajamrt ovat vaatimattomampaa tasoa.

Mutta nyhn meill on uutta verta HSL:n suunnittelussa ja heti ovat alkaneet erilaiset suunnitelmat, mm. poikittaisliikenteen sek runkolinjaston kehittmissuunnitelmat nostaa ptn. Katsotaan, mit ne tuovat tullessaan.




> Helsingiss arvostetuin liikennevline on metro, arvatkaas mik Tukholmassa on saanut parhaat pisteet.


Yhtn tutkimatta netti, arvelisin, ett Tvrbana?




> Miten sen nyt sitten kukin ottaa. 14 km/h on hidasta, kulki kaupungissa tai ei. Surullisinta on, ett potentiaalia tosiaan lytyy, mutta niill suorillakaan ptkill ei haluta pstell. Hesarilla, Mechelininkadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla saa ratikasta katsella autojen perpit. Ainutlaatuista!


Nyt on vain tosiasia, ett nopeusrajoitukset koskevat raitiovaunujakin, enk usko yhdenkn kunnanpttjn, viranomaisen tai pelastustoimen lmpenevn ajatukseen, ett Helsingin raitiotieradoilla voisi ajaa muuta liikennett suuremmalla nopeudella, puhutattakaan, ett noita ratoja pitisi ruveta aitaamalla eristmn. Kyll m nen, ett liikennevaloetuudet ovat ainoa keino nopeuttaa raitioliikennett, mutta aivan kantakaupungissa 100% etuudet lienevt mahdottomuus suurien liikennemrien vuoksi. Kylm tosiasia vaan on, ett autoliikenteen sujumista pidetn mys trken, eik nkpiiriss ole kovinkaan pian muutoksia tuohon asiaan. Johan nyt yhden kvelyskeskustan toteuttaminen vaikuttaa aivan mahdottomalta ja vaatisi suuria poliittisia lehmnkauppoja (esim. kvelykeskusta keskustatunnelista).





> Jo astetta kevyempi tukholmalainen olisi taipunut jo koko seudulle ainakin 50 asemalla kattamaan suurimman osan liikkumistarpeita. Ja ilman niit massiivisia liityntverkostoja.


Muistutan nyt kuitenkin, ett Tukholman lnin alueella on bussiliitynt moninverroin massiivisempaa kuin Suur-Helsingin alueella: esim. Nacka, Liding, Mrsta, Ecker. Mys liityntterminaaleja on paljon. Nm syttvt joko tunnelbanalle tai pendeltgille. HSL-alueella on otettu pitklti mallia SL-alueelta.




> Jos metro olisi tehty edes vhnkn kunnolla, ei Roihuvuoren kokoinen alue ei jisi radasta sivuun, eik Herttoniemen ostari.


Jos, jos ja jos...
Jos Helsingiss olisi toteutettu Castrnin metro, niin silloin Roihuvuorikin olisi sen piiriss. Mutta kun ei toteutettu. Ehkp osittain onneksi, sill Castrnin metro olisi todennkisesti hvittnyt mys nykyisenlaiset katuraitiotiet.

Vitn kuitenkin, ett nykyisen metron radanvarsialueet tulevat viel kehittymn nykyisest.




> En ole muuta vittnytkn. En ymmrr, miten tuo liittyy mihinkn, mit olen kirjoittanut.


Se liittyi siihen vertaukseesi Dresdenist; toki siell raitiotie nyttelee trke osaa, mutta bussiliikennekin nytt tasokkaalta. Kuten hyvin monissa muissakin Saksan kaupungeissa, mys Dresdenin alueella, S-Bahn (3 linjaa, 103 km, 38 asemaa) on merkittv seudullinen joukkoliikennevline.

(linkin lhde: http://sl.se/)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt on vain tosiasia, ett nopeusrajoitukset koskevat raitiovaunujakin, enk usko yhdenkn kunnanpttjn, viranomaisen tai pelastustoimen lmpenevn ajatukseen, ett Helsingin raitiotieradoilla voisi ajaa muuta liikennett suuremmalla nopeudella,


Eihn ratikoiden nopeusrajoitusten nostaminen nopeuttaisi ratikkaliikennett mitenkn, eik ratikkaliikenne missn yksinkertaisesti voisi ajaa muuta liikennett suuremmalla nopeudella, ellei lasketa seisovien kaistojen ohittamista.

----------


## petteri

> Olen samaa mieltä, että metro on toimiva ja mukava väline, varsinkin kun siellä on niin väljää. Itse metrojuna ei suinkaan ole se irvikuva, Helsingin metroliikenne (kokonaisuus) on. Ihan oikeasti, 17 asemaa ja niin raskas infra, silti valtava liityntätarve. Olen rehellinen: ihan vitsihän se on, vaikka nyt muutama lisäasema länteen olisikin tulossa. Jo astetta kevyempi tukholmalainen olisi taipunut jo koko seudulle ainakin 50 asemalla kattamaan suurimman osan liikkumistarpeita. Ja ilman niitä massiivisia liityntäverkostoja. Ja kyllä kai raskaastakin metrosta voisi kelpovälineen koko seudulle saada, jos se ei olisi niin pirskatin kallista. Nyt kun olisi pakko lyhentää junia Länsimetron lyhyiden asemien takia, ei niintä suinkaan tehdä kevennysmielessä, vaan halutaan edelleen vaikeuttaa laajennusmahdollisuuksia automaatioilla ja muilla älyttömyyksillä.


Helsingin seudulla menee käytännössä metroa vastaavat kaupunkiradat myös Leppävaaraan, Vantaankoskelle ja Keravalle. Lisäksi tuota verkkoa ollaan parantamassa Kehäradalla, Pisaralla ja pidennyksellä Kauklahteen. Ei Helsingin S-bahntyyppisen raideliikenteen verkko (metro ja kaupunkiratajunat) ole laajennusten valmistuessa mitenkään kauhean lyhyt Tukholmaankaan verrattuna. Toki Tukholmassa asutus keskittynyt paremmin asemien lähelle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muistutan nyt kuitenkin, että Tukholman läänin alueella on bussiliityntä moninverroin massiivisempaa kuin Suur-Helsingin alueella: esim. Nacka, Lidingö, Märsta, Eckerö.


Märsta ei voi oikeastaan suoraan laskea liitynnäksi Tukholmaan. Sigtuna on niin pitkällä Tukholmasta, että pitäisi ennemminkin alkaa puhua sisäisestä linjaliikenteestä, ei syötöstä. Märstasta on 40 kilometriä Tukholman keskustaan, vastaava Helsingin lähellä oleva kaupunki voisi olla Järvenpää. Sitä ei ehkä kutsuttaisi syöttöliikenteeksi, vaikka Järvenpää littettäisiin HSL-alueeseen.
Nacka ei sikäli myöskään ole liityntää, että sieltä pääsee suoraan kantakaupunkiin, melkeinpä keskustaan. Onhan tuolla sitten Värmdötä ja Tyresötä, joista pääsee liittymään Gullmarsplanille. Tukholman liitynnälle on olemassa perusteita ihan kuin Helsinginkin: Ei raideyhteyttä kaikkialle. Tukholmassa raideyhteys kuitenkin on järjestetty suuremmalle osalle.

Lidingö on ihan ehtaa liityntäliikennettä, se on poliittisten erimielisyyksien tulos. Toivottavasti tilanne korjaantuu pikku hiljaa Lidingöbanan muodossa.




> Jos Helsingissä olisi toteutettu Castrénin metro, niin silloin Roihuvuorikin olisi sen piirissä. Mutta kun ei toteutettu. Ehkäpä osittain onneksi, sillä Castrénin metro olisi todennäköisesti hävittänyt myös nykyisenlaiset katuraitiotiet.


Vai jospa sittenkin...? Nythän raitiotieverkko tarvitsisi täysiremonttia joka tapauksessa. Olisiko Castrénin metron remontoiminen moderniksi ratikkaverkoksi sen kummoisempi juttu? Vaiko kenties helpompi?




> Väitän kuitenkin, että nykyisen metron radanvarsialueet tulevat vielä kehittymään nykyisestä.


Sopii tosiaan toivoa niin.




> Se liittyi siihen vertaukseesi Dresdenistä; toki siellä raitiotie näyttelee tärkeää osaa, mutta bussiliikennekin näyttää tasokkaalta. Kuten hyvin monissa muissakin Saksan kaupungeissa, myös Dresdenin alueella, S-Bahn (3 linjaa, 103 km, 38 asemaa) on merkittävä seudullinen joukkoliikenneväline.


Toki. Kyllä kattava bussiverkko on aina tarpeen, oli runkona raitiotie, lähijuna tai metro. Jopa pelkkä hyvin järjestetty bussiverkko riittää keskikokoiselle kaupungille. Berliini, jossa on sekä raitiotiet, s-bahn että maanalainen on yksi parhaista bussikaupungeista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:12 ----------




> Helsingin seudulla menee käytännössä metroa vastaavat kaupunkiradat myös Leppävaaraan, Vantaankoskelle ja Keravalle.


Jospa nämä vain olisi osa sitä verkkoa, jonka nimi on "metro". Brändäys nimittäin toimii.

----------


## vristo

> Jospa nämä vain olisi osa sitä verkkoa, jonka nimi on "metro". Brändäys nimittäin toimii.


Toimii, toimii. 

Mutta "S-Bahn" on maailmalla tunnettu paikallisliikenteen termi myös. Sille vaan ei ole oikein suomenkielistä, lyhyttä ja ytimekästä vastinetta. Nykyinen ruma "Liik enne vira sto"-asemalogo on mielestäni todella mitäänsanomaton.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinhän se "S-bahn" voisi Helsingissäkin ottaa metron roolia. Mutta ei vahingossakaan järjestetä niin, että näin olisi. Vähän vaikea välttää raiteiden olemassaoloa, kun iso osa suurista kaupungeista sattuu olemaan rautatien piirissä. Miksei siis käyttäisi sitä hyväksi?


Niin voi ja niin tuleekin sitten kun ollaan saatu rakennettu Pisara-rata. Sitten Helsingin metrolinjojen määrä nelinkertaistuu yhdellä ainoalla muutaman kilometrin maanalaisella ratasilmukalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toimii, toimii. 
> 
> Mutta "S-Bahn" on maailmalla tunnettu paikallisliikenteen termi myös. Sille vaan ei ole oikein suomenkielistä, lyhyttä ja ytimekästä vastinetta. Nykyinen ruma "Liik enne vira sto"-asemalogo on mielestäni todella mitäänsanomaton.


Itse oikeasti pidän oranssista, uskokaa tai älkää. Jos M:n ja J:n (=juna, vähän niin kuin Tukholman järnväg=J) voisi jotenkin niputtaa samankaltaisen brändin alle, yhteiseksi oranssiksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse oikeasti pidän oranssista, uskokaa tai älkää. Jos M:n ja J:n (=juna, vähän niin kuin Tukholman järnväg=J) voisi jotenkin niputtaa samankaltaisen brändin alle, yhteiseksi oranssiksi.


Mä en erityisemmin metron keltaiseen päin hitusen kallistuneesta punaisesta, oranssiksikin nimitetystä väristä pidä, mutta mieluummin silti yhtenäinen brändi tai ainakin kaksi sisarusbrändiä millä tahansa värillä kuin nykyinen typerä sekoitus VR:n/Liikenneviraston (hitusen HSL:n) lähijuniin ja HKL:n/Helsingin metroon (metro tuskin on edelleenkään erityisen vahvasti HSL:n brändi). HSL:lle yksi yhtenäinen raidebrändi, jolla kolme alabrändiä m-metroille, j-metroille ja ratikoille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingissä yhtenäisellä kaupunkialueella (urban area) asuu noin 1,13 miljoonaa asukasta ja asukastiheys on 2300 henkeä neliökilometrille. (Lähde: United Nations: World Urbanization Prospects) 
> 
> Tuo on aika tyypillinen asukastiheys Helsingin kokoiselle kaupunkialueelle Euroopassa.


Tämä on hyvä tapa arvioida kaupungin väestötiheyttä jonkin toiminnan, kuten joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Hankaluus on vain siinä, miten määritellään peruste väestötiheyden laskennalle. Keski-Euroopassa kaupungit ja kylät ovat varsin selkeästi rajattuja, ja on helppo laskea kaupunginrajan sisään jäävä pinta-ala ja asukasmäärä. Suomessa, missä saa rakentaa minne vain kaavoitetun alueen ulkopuolelle, ei selkeitä rajoja ole. On jopa vaikeata määritellä sekin, mikä on yhtenäistä kaupunkialuetta. Meillä kun on maa- ja metsätalousmaata melkein kaupunkien keskelläkin. Ja toisaalta, ihan tarkoituksella kaavoitetaan jopa metsää asutuksen keskelle, jotta ihmiset voivat ulkoilla kävelymatkan päästä asunnoistaan, ei vain ajamalla autolla jonnekin julkiseen puistoon. Tämä puolestaan liittyy siihen, että jokamiehenoikeus kulkea toisen omistamalla maalla on myös erikoisuus meillä, ei niinkään tavallista Keski-Euroopassa.

Mikä sitten on tyypillistä asukastiheydessä? Helsingille tyypillistä on, että rakennetun maa-alan perusteella laskettu asukastiheys on noin kaksinkertainen koko maa-alaan verrattuna. Eli kun lasketaan pois puistot ja viheralueet. Parhaimmillaan rakennetun maa-alan asukastiheys on keskustassa eli eteläisessä suurpiirissä, alhaisimmillaan koillisessa ja kaakkoisessa suurpiirissä. Keskustassa tiheys on liki 10.000 as/km2, alhaisin arvo on runsas 4000 as/km2.

Jos taas katsotaan rakentamistapaa, uudet lähiöt 8-kerroksisine taloineen voivat asuttaa 15.000 as/km2 ilman viheralueita ja palveluita. Tällaista on Ruoholahdessa. Kivikonkaari Itä-Helsingissä on 3-kerroksista uudehkoa lähiötä, jossa päästään noin 9000 asukkaaseen per km2. Käytännön lähiöt ovat kuitenkin vähemmän tehokkaita, koska alueelle rakennetaan muutakin kuin asuntoja. Kuten asuntoja autoille, päiväkoteja, joitain palveluita ja ala-asteen kouluja.

Tuollainen 20003000 as/km2 on tyypillistä suomalaiselle lähiörakentamiselle. Keskieurooppalainen pientaloalue voi olla yhtä tehokas. Vanhanaikainen tiivismata kuten Puu-Vallila on vieläkin tehokkaampi, mutta toki sitäkin tehokkaampaa on jyrätä 2-kerroksiset puutalot ja rakentaa tilalle 57 -kerroksisia töölöläisiä taloja.

Mutta jos pohditaan joukkoliikenteen kannalta, sillä ei pitäisi olla merkitystä, missä päin Suomea tai maailmaa on tuollaista 30004000 as/km2 aluetta. Kaikkialla sen luulisi olevan yhtä kelvollista samanlaiselle joukkoliikenteelle. Mutta niinhän ei ole. Saksassa voi tällaisia alueita palvella ihan hyvin raitiovaunulla. Suomalaisessa keskisuuressa kaupungissa ei tahdo kelvata edes bussi. Espoossa ja Vantaalla pohditaan jopa runkobussia, mutta Helsingissä tällaiselle alueelle voidaan vallan hyvin tehdä metro, sen sijaan ratikka on sinne liian kallis.

Vilkaiskaapa huviksenne, mitä noin 90.000 asukkaan Jönköping Ruotsissa visioi tulevaisuuden hyvän kaupungin liikenteeseen.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Mä en erityisemmin metron keltaiseen päin hitusen kallistuneesta punaisesta, oranssiksikin nimitetystä väristä pidä, mutta mieluummin silti yhtenäinen brändi tai ainakin kaksi sisarusbrändiä millä tahansa värillä kuin nykyinen typerä sekoitus VR:n/Liikenneviraston (hitusen HSL:n) lähijuniin ja HKL:n/Helsingin metroon (metro tuskin on edelleenkään erityisen vahvasti HSL:n brändi). HSL:lle yksi yhtenäinen raidebrändi, jolla kolme alabrändiä m-metroille, j-metroille ja ratikoille.


Vai olisiko niin, että M-metrot kuljettavat myös Martsarin ja Hiekkaharjun kautta Lentoasemalle, Espooseen ja Keravalle, ja erikseen on J-junat Kirkkonummelle ja muille semipitkille yhteysväleille? Lisäksi vielä RE-tyyppiset junat Tampereelle, RiihimäkiLahteen, Kouvolaan ja Karjaan kautta Hankoon (ja Turkuun?) esim. R-brändillä.

*Kolmella värillä:*
*M1 Matinkylä  Helsinki C  Mellunmäki
M2 Matinkylä  Helsinki C  Vuosaari
M3 Helsinki C  Huopalahti  Kauklahti
M4 Helsinki C  Huopalahti  Lentoasema
M5 Helsinki C  Tikkurila  Lentoasema
M6 Helsinki C  Tikkurila  Kerava

Neljällä värillä:
M1 Matinkylä  Helsinki C  Mellunmäki
M2 Matinkylä  Helsinki C  Vuosaari
M3 Helsinki C  Huopalahti  Kauklahti
M4 Helsinki C  Huopalahti  Lentoasema
M5 Helsinki C  Tikkurila  Lentoasema
M6 Helsinki C  Tikkurila  Kerava*

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinkiä tulee kehittää 600 000 asukkaan kaupunkina ja pääkaupunkiseutua miljoonan asukaan alueena. Ei 10 miljoonan asukkaan kuten tähän asti.  Tulee hahmottaa pääkaupunkiseudun todellinen koko (Miljoona asukasta).


Eiköhän suunnittelijat hahmotta Suur-Helsinkiä n 1-2 miljoona asukkaan haarukassa. Nyt on toki vain 1 miljoona mutta 40 vuoden päästä voi olla 1,5 - 2 milliä. 40 vuotta sitten Suur-Tukholmassa oli saman verran asukkaita kuin Suur-Helsingissä on nyt. 




> _*Noin Helsingin kokoisia kaupunkeja on paljon, mutta niillä on usein monen miljoonan asukkaan metropolialueet. Vertaa Boston n. 600 000 asukasta, metropolialue 4,5 milj. asukasta. Helsinki vähän vajaa 600 000 asukasta, metropolialue 1 milj. asukasta._


Euroopasta ja Skandinaviasta löytyvät kaupungit joihin Helsinkiä pitää verrata: Kööpenhamina, Tukholma ja Oslo. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sm3

> Eiköhän suunnittelijat hahmotta Suur-Helsinkiä n 1-2 miljoona asukkaan haarukassa. Nyt on toki vain 1 miljoona mutta 40 vuoden päästä voi olla 1,5 - 2 milliä. 40 vuotta sitten Suur-Tukholmassa oli saman verran asukkaita kuin Suur-Helsingissä on nyt. 
> 
> Euroopasta ja Skandinaviasta löytyvät kaupungit joihin Helsinkiä pitää verrata: Kööpenhamina, Tukholma ja Oslo.


Vuonna 2040 Pääkaupunkiseudulla on noin. 1,6-1,7 miljoonaa asukasta (En löytänyt luotettavaa ennustetta). Jossain puhuttu että kasvu lakkaisi 2030- luvulla... Voit hyvin olla oikeassa, kommentillani viitaan joihinkin suuruudenhulluihin helsinkiläisiin.

Helsingin väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 596, 233 *Metro*: n. 1- 1,3 miljoonaa (Pääkaupunkiseutu 1 milj, Suur- Helsinki 1,3 milj.)
Kööppenhaminan väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 551, 580 *Metro*: n. 1,9 miljoonaa
Tuhkolman väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 865, 324 *Metro*: n. 2 miljoonaa
Oslon Väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 613, 285 *Metro*: n. 1,4 miljoonaa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuonna 2040 Pääkaupunkiseudulla on noin. 1,6-1,7 miljoonaa asukasta (En löytänyt luotettavaa ennustetta). Jossain puhuttu että kasvu lakkaisi 2030- luvulla... Voit hyvin olla oikeassa, kommentillani viitaan joihinkin suuruudenhulluihin helsinkiläisiin.
> 
> Kööppenhaminan väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 551, 580 *Metro*: n. 1,9 miljoonaa
> Tuhkolman väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 865, 324 *Metro*: n. 2 miljoonaa
> Oslon Väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 613, 285 *Metro*: n. 1,4 miljoonaa


Oslo on numeroiden mukaan mennyt Helsingin ohi, toisaalta sekä kaupunki että metropolialue on pinta-alaltaan suurempi kuin Helsingin, ja asumatonta erämaata löytyy kanssa enemmän. Norjan vuoristo-olosuhteet keskittävät ihmiset ja yhdyskunnat laaksoihin ja se on mahdollistanut liikenne-infran keskittämisen niinikään, siksi Oslon työssäkäyntialueena voidaan pitää kaikki kohteet joihin junalla pääsee n tunnissa ja se kattaa ison joukon pikkukaupunkeja sekä etelään, itään että länteen.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 596, 233 *Metro*: n. 1- 1,3 miljoonaa (Pääkaupunkiseutu 1 milj, Suur- Helsinki 1,3 milj.)
> Kööppenhaminan väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 551, 580 *Metro*: n. 1,9 miljoonaa
> Tuhkolman väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 865, 324 *Metro*: n. 2 miljoonaa
> Oslon Väkiluku: *Kaupunki*: 613, 285 *Metro*: n. 1,4 miljoonaa


Mitä tuossa Helsingin kohdalla tekee metro kohdassa miljoonan luku, jos vertailuksi Tukholman väkiluvuksi on otettu kaksi miljoonaa alueelta, jonka pinta-ala on reilusti yli puolet Uudestamaasta?

Oslolle saa väkiluvuksi 1,4 miljoonaa, jos otetaan alueeksi 8900 neliökilometriä eli maa-alalta Uudenmaan kokoinen läntti. Yleensä käytetään pienempää aluetta.

Kööpenhaminalle saa samalla mittaustavalla populaatioksi varmaan kolmisen miljoonaa, joista melkein miljoonan verran on Ruotsin puolella.

Jos otetaan yhtä iso alue Helsingille mennään 1,5 miljoonan nurkille jos Porvoo, Lohja, Riihimäki ja Mäntsälä lasketaan Helsingin seudun (väkiluku 1,34 miljoonaa) väestön kanssa yhteen. 

Vaikka ehkä ihan noin laajoja alueita ei ole hyvä verrata. Yhtenäisesti rakennetun kaupunkialueen eli urban arean asukasluku on sitten toinen mittari.

Sille löytyvät luvut: 
Tukholma 1285000
Kööpenhamina 1190000
Helsinki 1125000 
Oslo 914000


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest...European_Union

----------


## sm3

> Mitä tuossa Helsingin kohdalla tekee metro kohdassa miljoonan luku, jos vertailuksi Tukholman väkiluvuksi on otettu kaksi miljoonaa alueelta, jonka pinta-ala on reilusti yli puolet Uudestamaasta?
> 
> Oslolle saa väkiluvuksi 1,4 miljoonaa, jos otetaan alueeksi 8900 neliökilometriä eli maa-alalta Uudenmaan kokoinen läntti. Yleensä käytetään pienempää aluetta.
> 
> Kööpenhaminalle saa samalla mittaustavalla populaatioksi varmaan kolmisen miljoonaa, joista melkein miljoonan verran on Ruotsin puolella.
> 
> Jos otetaan yhtä iso alue Helsingille mennään 1,5 miljoonan nurkille jos Porvoo, Lohja, Riihimäki ja Mäntsälä lasketaan Helsingin seudun (väkiluku 1,34 miljoonaa) väestön kanssa yhteen. 
> 
> Vaikka ehkä ihan noin laajoja alueita ei ole hyvä verrata. Yhtenäisesti rakennetun kaupunkialueen eli urban arean asukasluku on sitten toinen mittari.
> ...


Käytin niitä väkilukuja jotka sain käsiini. Ei niihin liity mitään sen kummempia laskutoimituksia tai mystiikkaa. Lähteenä käytin mm. tätä: http://vrk.fi/default.aspx?docid=5919&site=3&id=0 ja Wikipediaa kuten sinäkin näköjään. 

Ps. Helsingin metron väkiluku on 1 milj (*Pääkaupunkiseutu*). TAI 1,3 milj (*Suur- Helsinki*). Ei ole selkeää tietoa kumpi noista on se oikea metropoli alue.

----------


## petteri

> Ps. Helsingin metron väkiluku on 1 milj (*Pääkaupunkiseutu*). TAI 1,3 milj (*Suur- Helsinki*). Ei ole selkeää tietoa kumpi noista on se oikea metropoli alue.


Pääkaupunkiseutu (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen), asukasluku 1,06 miljoonaa ei ole missään tapauksessa "oikea" Helsingin metropolialueen määritelmä. Kuntarajoja on kyllä perinteisesti suosittu aikana, jolloin karttatekniikka oli hyvin kehittymätöntä ja väkilukuja oli vaikea muuten laskea, mutta nykyään tuo laskutapa kuuluu jo menneisyyteen.

Helsingin yhteen rakennettu kaupunkialue (urban area) on minusta pienin mahdollinen metropolialueen määritelmä. Sen ulkopuolelle jää Espoon, Vantaan ja Helsingin hyvin harvasti rakennettuja alueita ja se sisältää osan Kirkkonummea, Tuusulaa, koko Keravan ja koko Järvenpään. Tuon alueen asukasluku on nykyään hiukan alle 1,2 miljoonaa. (Muutaman vuoden vanhassa tilastossa 1,13 miljoonaa, josta se on vähän kasvanut.)

Toinen laajempi määrittely on 1,34 miljoonaa asukasta ja 12 kuntaa sisältävä Helsingin seutu. 

Kolmas mahdollisuus on oikein laaja määrittely, jossa ainakin osa Lohjaa, Riihimäkeä, Mäntsälää ja Porvoota voidaan vielä laskea mukaan. Silloin ollaan noin 1,5 miljoonassa.

Kaupunkialueiden ja metropolialueiden kokojen laskemiseen on toki paljon eri vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## sm3

> Pääkaupunkiseutu (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen) ei ole missään tapauksessa oikea Helsingin metroalueen määritelmä. 
> 
> Helsingin yhteen rakennettu urban area on minusta pienin mahdollinen metropolialueen määritelmä. Sen ulkopuolelle jää Espoon, Vantaan ja Helsingin hyvin harvastirakennettuja alueita ja se sisältää osan Kirkkonummea, Tuusulaa, koko Keravan ja koko Järvenpään. Tuon alueen asukasluku on noin 1,15 miljoonaa.
> 
> Toinen laajempi määrittely on 1,34 miljoonaa asukasta ja 12 kuntaa sisältävä Helsingin seutu.


Jäkimmäinen tapa 1,3 miljoonaa on enemmän standardin oloinen, jossa väärin käsityksen mahdollisuus on pienempi. Urban Area on lähes kuin veteen piirretty viiva, eli siitä voisi joku alkaa kinastelemaan ja se muuttuu sitä mukaa kun uusia alueita rakennetaan.

Edit. päivitit näköjään viestiäsi...

----------


## petteri

> Urban Area on lähes kuin veteen piirretty viiva, eli siitä voisi joku alkaa kinastelemaan ja se muuttuu sitä mukaa kun uusia alueita rakennetaan.


Mutta kaupungithan muuttuvat jatkuvasti. Otetaan vaikka esimerkkinä Kauniainen. Vuonna 1940 Kauniainen tuskin kuului Helsingin metropolialueeseen, vaan oli erillinen taajama aika kaukana kaupungista. Nykyään se ei ole edes laidallakaan. Samalla lailla Kerava oli aika pitkän matkan päässä sijaitseva taajama, joka oli paljon metropolialueen ulkopuolella. Nykyään asutus on täysin yhtenäistä pääradan varressa Järvenpäähän asti.

----------


## sm3

> Mutta kaupungithan muuttuvat jatkuvasti. Otetaan vaikka esimerkkinä Kauniainen. Vuonna 1940 Kauniainen tuskin kuului Helsingin metropolialueeseen, vaan oli erillinen taajama aika kaukana kaupungista. Nykyään se ei ole edes laidallakaan. Samalla lailla Kerava oli aika pitkän matkan päässä sijaitseva taajama, joka oli paljon metropolialueen ulkopuolella. Nykyään asutus on täysin yhtenäistä pääradan varressa Järvenpäähän asti.


Näinhän asia tietysti on. Tuo Helsingin seutu on kuitenkin hyvin selkeä ja varmasti yleisimmin käytössä oleva.

Voisin silti kyllä tutkia enemmänkin tuota Urban Area määritelmää, se kun on jäänyt minulta vähän sivummalle.

----------


## late-

> Jäkimmäinen tapa 1,3 miljoonaa on enemmän standardin oloinen, jossa väärin käsityksen mahdollisuus on pienempi. Urban Area on lähes kuin veteen piirretty viiva, eli siitä voisi joku alkaa kinastelemaan ja se muuttuu sitä mukaa kun uusia alueita rakennetaan.


Onko puhtaasti mielivaltaisiin hallinnollisiin alueisiin perustuva määritelmä on todella parempi ja vähemmän veteen piirretty kuin todelliseen rakenteeseen ja rakentamiseen perustuva määritelmä? Ruudutetulla aineistolla yhtenäinen rakentaminen on mahdollista määritellä tarvittaessa täysin yksikäsitteisesti. Kuntarajoissa ei puolestaan ole maasta toiseen mitään yksikäsitteistä, koska kunnan hallinnollinen määritelmäkin vaihtelee maasta toiseen.

----------


## sm3

> Onko puhtaasti mielivaltaisiin hallinnollisiin alueisiin perustuva määritelmä on todella parempi ja vähemmän veteen piirretty kuin todelliseen rakenteeseen ja rakentamiseen perustuva määritelmä? Ruudutetulla aineistolla yhtenäinen rakentaminen on mahdollista määritellä tarvittaessa täysin yksikäsitteisesti. Kuntarajoissa ei puolestaan ole maasta toiseen mitään yksikäsitteistä, koska kunnan hallinnollinen määritelmäkin vaihtelee maasta toiseen.


En lyönyt lukkoon mitään ehdotonta mielipidettä asiasta. Urban Area- tapa voi hyvinkin olla parempi asian tarkasteluun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En lyönyt lukkoon mitään ehdotonta mielipidettä asiasta. Urban Area- tapa voi hyvinkin olla parempi asian tarkasteluun.


Tärkeintä on, että vertailuissa käytetään samoja määritelmiä vertailtavien asioiden kesken. Jos verrataan EU:n kaupunkiseutuja, lienee parasta käyttää EU:n tapaa tilastoida seudut, sillä siinä tavassa on ainakin pyritty yhtenäisyyteen. Kansalliset tavat voivat vaihdella.

Joukkoliikenteen kannalta eivät keskiarvot kuitenkaan kerro paljoa. Urbaania eli kaupunkimaista rakennetta voi olla väljä omakotitalomatto tai tiiviit monikerroksiset rakennuskeskittymät. Kun on miljoona ihmistä omakotitaloissa, joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen voi olla täysin mahdotonta. Mutta jos on 100.000 ihmistä ruutukaavakaupungissa, jossa rakennuskorkeus on 7 kerrosta, joukkoliikenne toimii hyvin mutta autoilu ei oikein enää toimikaan.

Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: Helsingin raitiotiekaupunki kattaa 190.000 asukasta. Ja kuten tiedetään, verkko on laajentunut erittäin vähän viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana. Sinä aikana autoilun määrä ja osuus ovat kasvaneet rajusti. Joten eipä miljoonan asukkaan saavuttamisesta ole juuri hyötyä ollut.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: Helsingin raitiotiekaupunki kattaa 190.000 asukasta. Ja kuten tiedetään, verkko on laajentunut erittäin vähän viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana. Sinä aikana autoilun määrä ja osuus ovat kasvaneet rajusti. Joten eipä miljoonan asukkaan saavuttamisesta ole juuri hyötyä ollut.


Eikös tuolla raitiotiekaupungin alueella päinvastoin ole asukasluku laskenut aika radikaalisti 50 vuoden aikana?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: Helsingin raitiotiekaupunki kattaa 190.000 asukasta. Ja kuten tiedetään, verkko on laajentunut erittäin vähän viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana. Sinä aikana autoilun määrä ja osuus ovat kasvaneet rajusti. Joten eipä miljoonan asukkaan saavuttamisesta ole juuri hyötyä ollut.


Jos Töölön mummon vinkkelistä katsoo niin eihön se miljoona asukasta Helsinki ole hyvä juttu ollenkaan mutta meidän muiden mielestä jotka emme asu Töölössä vaan 20 km päässä sieltä, miljoonan asukkaan metropoli on hyvä juttu koska se tarjoaa enemmän vaihtoehtoja työhön- vapaa-ajan viettoon ja muihin elämänalueisiin kuin pikkukaupunki. Ja kun on maksajia on riittävästi niin joukkoliikennekin saadaan hoidettua nopeita raideyhteyksiä pitkin keskustaan päin mikä ei pikkukaupungeissa yleensä onnistu. 




> Eikös tuolla raitiotiekaupungin alueella päinvastoin ole asukasluku laskenut aika radikaalisti 50 vuoden aikana?


Niinhän se juuri on mennyt. Enää ei asu kokonaisia perheitä yksiössä tai hellahuoneessa kuten 100 vuotta sitten, eikä ole porvariskodeissa kotiapulaisia jne. 


t. Rainer

----------

